# The Official Offseason Thread (Lakers Sign Undrafted Forward Elias Harris)



## King Sancho Fantastic

You all know the deal. Post any offseason FA rumors and/or trade news in here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I'm hoping Myck Kabongo falls to us in the draft.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

To amnesty Pau or not amnesty Pau? That is the question.

Will Dwight re-sign with us? That is the other question.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Summary of Duhon's exit interview:



> Duhon: “This is probably the craziest year I’ve been apart of. Everything that could go wrong went wrong, with the talent, the expectations we had. We definitely had a team that was capable of winning a championship, we just never had a chance to put it together. It’s tough, and it’s kind of disappointing – coming into training camp, we felt that. We felt like we had an opportunity, and it just never came together.”
> 
> - Why wasn’t the team’s identity established? “Injuries … two coaches in one season … no training camp (with the coach) … injuries … injuries again.”
> 
> - Duhon said that Mike D’Antoni never really had a chance to put in his system, lacking the chance for an offseason to establish the principles, let alone a training camp. He played for D’Antoni in New York, and spent a whole offseason learning that system. He added that the team spent the entire training camp trying to learn the Princeton offense, then didn’t run anything for four games under Bernie Bickerstaff, then just didn’t have a real chance to get what D’Antoni wanted to do since they already had the pressure of winning games. That made it very difficult.
> 
> - On what he’ll take away from playing with Kobe Bryant, Steve Nash and Pau Gasol: “They love this game. They do whatever it takes for them to be great. Kobe watches film at halftime, of his shots, turnovers, defensive plays and things he can do better in the second half. Steve Nash is consistently in the weight room trying to get his body right, first one here, last one to leave. It’s amazing how you see these guys come to work every day. That’s why they’re the best. Kobe’s going to be one of the best players ever. Nash is going to be one of the best point guards, and (that is for) a reason.”


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Summary of MWP's exit interview:



> - World Peace, who has a player option for next season, declined to state whether he will pick it up or not. He said he didn’t discuss that specifically with GM Mitch Kupchak in his meeting. His basic message was this: “For me, it’s all about coming back next year and winning.” MWP often will stick to a single thought as such, trying to focus on one thing. He believes the team had enough talent when healthy to compete, despite the collective age of the players.
> 
> - MWP said the Lakers didn’t always “let” Mike D’Antoni (or Mike Brown) coach. It’s a very interesting group of players, some with tons of experience and ideas on how to play, who had seen a number of systems in the last three seasons alone. D’Antoni clearly didn’t have a chance to coach as he’d wanted to, but Metta appreciated that he adapted and found a way to get the team on a winning track before the late-season injuries.
> 
> - On the absence of training camp for a coach: “We were behind the eight ball so much that we didn’t get to see the whole team and who improved their game, and how we’re going to play.” That was certainly tough for the coaches and players, no doubt.
> 
> - One of Dwight Howard’s biggest supporters this season, Metta had this to say: “Dwight gave 100 percent. He played hard. His personality was just different. You have to get used to a franchise player like that.” He tried to explain what he meant, that Howard is almost always “happy” around the team, except at certain points of games where he gets “very serious.” No question Howard is a different from a personality standpoint from the other veterans on the team like Kobe Bryant, Steve Nash and Pau Gasol, and it certainly took some adjusting to for everyone – as it should have. They’d begun to figure things out, rallying through the injuries before Bryant’s torn Achilles to reach the playoffs despite being 17-25 in January.
> 
> - MWP on his knee: “It was supposed to take six weeks to heal. Was in a situation where I didn’t want to miss the playoffs.” The reason he was able to return so quickly from March 28 surgery was that the doctor removed the torn part of his meniscus instead of repairing it, thus eliminating the swelling. However, he developed a cyst upon returning the floor, severely limiting his movement. Now, MWP has his six weeks to heal, and does not need further surgery. He expects to be healthy coming into training camp next season.
> 
> - World Peace – like Chris Duhon before him – was supportive of Jason Collins coming out earlier on Monday morning, saying that people must be free to be who they are. World Peace has been a supporter for people feeling OK to say they’re struggling with mental health issues, so he appreciates what it takes to stand up to public scrutiny.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Summary of Nash's exit interview:



> - Nash opened by expressing his disappointment with the tough season: “It’s definitely been the most frustrating year of my career.” Obviously the injuries were difficult, let alone the failure to meet expectations. Regardless of the reasons why – and there were plenty – that’s going to result in disappointment.
> 
> - On recovering from his injuries this offseason, starting with the nerve issues he’s battled in his back/hip/hamstring: “I always work hard. I’m definitely going to prepare better than I ever have to make next year (different). (I have) No concerns. No word (from the) medical staff for long-term issues or next season being in jeopardy. There’s still a lot of work to do to get right.” Nash is hoping that he’ll be back to 100 percent in the next month or so.
> 
> - Nash on Dwight Howard, who is an unrestricted free agent: “I’m very hopeful that Dwight will be back. I think this is the place for him. I’m hopeful he sees it that way.”
> 
> - On playing for the Los Angeles Lakers: “It was an amazing experience for me to play for this franchise … that’s the one thing that burns me so much right now. I wanted to have a huge impact on the team and really make this an incredible year, and experience for the fans, the players and everyone involved … I just hope next year we can repay everyone for their loyalty and enthusiasm.”
> 
> - On how a coaching change, injuries derailed things: “It feels like we never even got started … we kept fighting, and played really good basketball for the last couple of months.”
> 
> - Nash isn’t sure what the roster will look like next season, saying changes are inevitable in the NBA, but he likes a lot of what is in place if healthy: “I think the core pieces with the disappointment of this season could (help us) form something special. It’s not a perfect fit, but we have great players that can find a way to make this work.” L.A. almost never had a healthy, cohesive team throughout the season.
> 
> - Nash downplayed chemistry issues with the team that may have plagued the roster early in the season. He said that losing brings out a certain degree of difficulty for any team, but that the Lakers definitely figured things out as the season wore on. “In the big picture I think relationships were formed and kept … I think it’s the only reason we didn’t (putter out).” The team played good basketball in the final three months of the season even while beat up.
> 
> - Nash discussed the difficulty of having established veterans who have all played different styles in the past, and how difficult that can be for a head coach: “We have a lot of guys who have had great careers, great success that have done it in their way. But when you come together you can’t do it in four or five different ways. I think that was really difficult for everyone, for the players, and particularly for the coach. We can make a long list of what (coach) Mike (D’Antoni) faced this year: coming in late, the craziest injury situation I’ve ever seen, guys playing when they’re not themselves. It’s hard to find an identity when guys aren’t what they’re going to be in a week, or out of the line up in a week. I thought he handled it well. He competed, he worked every day, he was passionate about it.”
> 
> - What’s most important for Nash moving forward for next season? “For me, I just want to get in great shape … so that nothing is holding me back for next season. For the team, we’ll see.” Nash went on to explain that further, but basically, it’s tough to really plan too much until we see who is on the roster for next season.
> 
> Nash on Jason Collins: “I think it’s great that Jason is strong enough to come out. I think he’s going to make a huge impact on a lot of people, most importantly on a lot of young people … I’ve thought for a while now that it’s not going to be a big issue. I don’t think it’s fair for Jason to think it’s going to be a walk in the park, but at the same time, this is a really important issue and time that somebody has finally taken a leadership role in this respect.”


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Summary of Clark's exit interview:



> - Clark, a free agent this summer, was appreciative of the opportunity the Lakers gave him and repeatedly stated he wants to remain with the team. “I want to be a Laker. Had an opportunity to show what I can do. If we have a training camp, we can show what we can do. Hope everything works out.”
> 
> - Clark said GM Mitch Kupchak was proud of him for constantly working hard – early in the morning and late in the evening – even before he became part of the regular rotation. His expanded role when guys were out was difficult, mainly adjusting to playing nearly 30 minutes per contest. But when Pau Gasol returned, it was hard for coach Mike D’Antoni to manage minutes.
> 
> - Clark, a teammate of Dwight Howard in Orlando, believes staying in L.A. will be “great for his career.” Early on, Clark felt Howard felt the pressure of losing and playing for an organization not accustomed to it. “This summer, he’ll work on his game and continue to get better. He’ll answer the challenge.”
> 
> - His goal for the offseason is to get stronger, so he can guard bigger post players like Zach Randolph and Tim Duncan. He admitted he’s more comfortable playing on the perimeter, but wants to expand his game.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Summary of Ebanks' exit interview:



> - Ebanks, who will be a free agent, stated this: “Next season, I’m going to look around and weigh my options as far as other teams next year. I just want to thank Mitch (Kupchak) and the Lakers organization for giving me an opportunity the last three years.”
> 
> - “It was definitely a disappointing year knowing how hard I worked in the summer. Just the whole season overall, it was a big disappointment for me. I don’t want to get down. I’ll be back better next year.”


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Summary of Goudelock's exit interview:



> - On his crazy season: “I definitely think I’ve come a long way. From getting cut (by the Lakers in training camp), going to the D-League for the whole season, winning the MVP and then coming back and getting significant minutes (in the playoffs) … it was crazy. I ended up getting a call, everybody got hurt, and I’m starting in the playoffs.”
> 
> - On the difficulty of playing San Antonio, with all their experience, when the Lakers had barely played alongside one another: “We definitely tried … it was just tough. We hadn’t played together, I didn’t even know any of the plays. I don’t think anyone could have envisioned this in training camp. If you look at the roster, you see a championship contender, and for everything to happen like it has, that’s just how the business is.”
> 
> - Goudelock on Kobe Bryant: “The guy is a warrior – just being around him last year, I tried to take that mentality myself, where nothing can penetrate your mind. The first thing he said to me when he got hurt: ‘It’s a small thing to a giant.’ He’s just such a competitor, and you can’t teach those things. His knowledge of the game is crazy.”
> 
> - Goudelock on Steve Nash: “One of the nicest guys I ever met – I always thought you had to have a bad boy image in the league to gain people’s respect, but he’s a pure heart, he does everything for the betterment of the team. I asked him and Steve Blake a lot of questions when they were out … the experience was invaluable. I just tried to soak it all in.”
> 
> - The College of Charleston product was refreshingly honesty about what it was like being in the D-League, where he was scoring a ton, dropping dimes when no one said he could play point guard, then watching his backup get called up by the Clippers, and another teammate who was injured get the call to New Orleans. He was just frustrated and feeling like he could add something to the next level, but never quit, kept working until he was named League MVP. The Lakers call up was something of a fluke due to injuries, but he hopes he was able to remind GM’s of what he can do, and that he’ll have a chance to make a roster next season.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Summary of Sacre's exit interview:



> - Sacre’s overall thought on the season: “I definitely learned a lot this year. I think at the end of the day I’m glad to be with a great group of guys.”
> 
> - On what he learned from veterans like Kobe Bryant and Steve Nash? “I think their work ethic – you take guys like Kobe, you hear myths that he comes in in the middle of the night, and that’s really what he does. You see that Nash is always one of the first guys in. It’s (really impressive).”
> 
> - On practicing against Dwight Howard and Pau Gasol: “Again, it’s an honor. I’m super excited about playing against (them). It depends on what kind of day it is … if I want to get hit, I’d (take Dwight). Pau is one of the most skilled big men ever.” Basically, he was in trouble either way, but he learned a ton playing against them.
> 
> - On his time in the D-League: “Glad I went to the D-League to play. Later in the year, coach was shortening up the bench and I wasn’t seeing a lot of playing time. I’m a competitive guy and I know what he was trying to do. I’m not going to fuss and moan and groan about it. I took it as I can only get better and focus on what I need to do to get better. I can’t complain!”
> 
> - Sacre went on to discuss some of the more taxing parts of being a rookie, like waking up every morning on the road to deliver bags … but he took it all in good spirit. I then asked him if he had any tattoos planned, he said of course, but declined to share of what: “I have to save something for (Time Warner Cable Sportsnet’s) “Backstage Lakers!”


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

No way we amnesty Pau. If Dwight bolts then we'll need him. He's got fairly decent trade value. 3 triple doubles in 6 games near the end the season and during the sweep. Minnesota may still want him. We need to break up his contract into a few decent young players or some draft picks.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Oh and lets take into account that were trying to have capspace in 2014 too. Mitch and Jim have some serious work to do.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> *No way we amnesty Pau*.


yeah, that would be flat out stupid



> If Dwight bolts then we'll need him. He's got fairly decent trade value. 3 triple doubles in 6 games near the end the season and during the sweep. Minnesota may still want him. We need to break up his contract into a few decent young players or some draft picks.


he's still a high teen and ten guy in the right system, one of the top two or three post up players and he's an expiring contract - actual basketball people know this - Houston might be interested in him too (picks and parsons?)

I think you have it just about right


----------



## Jamel Irief

Sounds like ebanks is gone. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

they didnt use him even when they got desparate so...?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I think they should keep Meeks, resign Clark if they can get a good deal, see if they can get another bargain basement deal for Jamison - that would give them 11 players if Dwight resigns


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I would think Jamison wants no part of the Lakers anymore. He came here chasing a championship and probably left some money on the table to do so. He couldnt come up with a single compliment for Pringles when on sports radio recently. He had a bunch of DNP-CD during the year. I dont think the Lakers are winning it all next year and I bet he doesnt either. He could go somewhere else, maybe a contender, maybe not, probably get paid a little bit more, and not have to deal with the drama/stupidity the Lakers are doing right now.

OR (now that I think about it more) with Kobe out he would get more PT and maybe stay because he likes Los Angeles and doesnt want to move again and says "F*** it, why not"


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Nash and Sacre are probably the only two players who Pringles didn't completely piss off. No one believes in the guy, nor do they listen to him. In the end, he will have cost us both Pau and Howard, in my opinion.


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



MojoPin said:


> Nash and Sacre are probably the only two players who Pringles didn't compl piss off. No one believes in the guy, nor do they listen to In the end, he will have cost us both Pau and Howard, in my opinion.


Half the team (maybe more?) went from starting or playing heaving minutes to DNP CD at different times throughout the season. That's a real easy way to piss people off .


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Isn't D'Antoni gone anyway? I mean, they picked the worst coach to develop/utilize Dwight. Gotta scrap that. Not that money's an issue, but with Brown signing in Cleveland they only owe him half the remaining money on his deal.


----------



## Basel

Kupchak keeps saying D'Antoni will be back.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I don't really see any changes in the backcourt unless they move Kobe to SF. Duhon and Blake are on expiring deals and Nash with two left. It's going to be hard to bundle expirings for an overpaid star since most of the overpaid players in this league are big men.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Someone on ESPN Radio the other day suggested we get rid of D'Antoni, get rid of Dwight, let Kobe sit out the year and the only player we should sign is Earl Clark and go from there.

I like it. :laugh:


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

bring back Matty Barnes 

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id...tier-harder-find-conventional-wisdom-suggests


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @mcten: The @Lakers announce that Dwight Howard was examined today by Dr. James Tibone & was advised that surgery is not necessary on his R shoulder


I suppose this is good news.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @KamBrothers: Per @KBergCBS, Mike D'Antoni would like a defensive assistant, perhaps Nate McMillan or Alvin Gentry. AK http://t.co/HsaIsPLXnY


...


----------



## Basel

Wasn't he trying to get McMillan at the start of the year?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Looks like Clark badly wants to stay. http://lakerholicz.com/earl-clark-s...igger-role-to-stay-with-the-lakers/2013/05/03

So let's assume Clark, Hill and Dwight are all coming back. I'll be seriously pissed if they amnesty Metta.


----------



## Cris

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> Stanford assistant Mark Madsen is in serious talks to become head coach of the Los Angeles Defenders of D-League, sources tell Y! Sports.
> https://twitter.com/wojyahoonba/status/333302054103699456


...


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

resign Matty Barnes


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

If Metta opts out then they won't have to amnesty him. If he does opt out, I say use the amnesty on Blake and bring back Farmar on a cheap deal. He's been playing well in the Euro League and he's younger and more durable than Blake.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> Back in 2007, many Laker fans were praying for Kevin Garnett to get traded to Los Angeles. Could he finally end up wearing purple and gold six years later?
> 
> According to the Boston Celtics‘ sideline reporter Greg Dickerson, Garnett would likely only waive his no-trade clause to be traded to the Los Angeles Clippers or Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> [Garnett] feels if Paul Pierce isn’t around here, why does he want to be around here? He doesn’t want to be here for a rebuilding phase for another year. If Paul’s gone, I think without a doubt Kevin Garnett is gone, either by retirement or he finally decides to waive his no-trade clause and the Celtics maybe work something out with a Clipper team.
> But, the list is real short. The teams that Kevin Garnett would go to, there might be two of them on it, and they both might be the Clippers and Lakers.
> 
> Garnett of course has a off-season home in Malibu, so his possible interest in the teams of L.A. isn’t that surprising.
> 
> The Clippers apparently wanted to trade for Garnett before the trade deadline for a reported package of Eric Bledsoe and DeAndre Jordan, but any advanced talks were halted once KG made it clear that he wanted to stay in Boston.
> 
> However, if the Celtics part ways with Paul Pierce – which is expected – Garnett wants to move on too, but he’d only waive his no-trade clause for a very short list of teams.
> 
> If the Clippers still wanted to land KG, they could undoubtably trump any offer by the Lakers – that’s if the Lakers even would want to trade for Garnett: the purple and gold need to get younger after all, not older.
> 
> We’ll see what happens here, but it seems almost a dead cert that the Celtics will “blow it up” this off-season. Whether the Lakers will be a part of that process is unclear, though,


http://lakerholicz.com/kevin-garnett-to-ask-for-a-trade-to-los-angeles/2013/05/14


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

This would be like when Malone joined the Lakers. I'd rather lose with players I didn't despise. Plus what would we give them? Nash? Metta and Hill? Metta and Blake?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I dont see how that works unless they buy him out and we sign him for the minimum anyway


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> I dont see how that works unless they buy him out and we sign him for the minimum anyway


Yeah I read the article and it really is only saying Garnett would approve a trade to the Lakers if one were to happen.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @Lakerholicz: Lakers looking to acquire a lottery pick for this year's draft? http://t.co/L4N2GC7R0x





> Mitch Kupchak said it himself during his exit interview: the activity and chatter around the league beings heat up as the NBA draft in June approaches.
> 
> Officials from teams are gathering at the draft combine in Chicago right now, and naturally, the rumor mill is beginning to churn.
> 
> According to Sam Amico, the Los Angeles Lakers are among the teams looking to move up in the draft and nab a lottery pick, possibly by trading Pau Gasol:
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers and Atlanta Hawks are said to be two such teams, with both supposedly exploring the idea of improving their draft position.
> As for the Lakers, their lone pick doesn’t come until midway through the second round (No. 48 overall). But, as usual, they’re supposedly willing to trade big man Pau Gasol in attempt to get younger. That may mean obtaining a pick, a younger player and a contract.
> 
> Again, all of this is just speculation at the moment, and it may result in nothing at the end. And goodness knows, these are the type of discussions among GMs and execs that will take place all the way through the draft.
> 
> While this is said to be a fairly weak draft, it’s always hard to gauge how good a draft class is straight away, and Amico has even said that the Cavaliers’ GM told him this group looks stronger than originally expected.
> 
> The Lakers have explored moving Gasol for younger, cheaper parts for a while now, and you can’t get much younger and cheaper than a rookie, so such a move would make sense, especially if an established player was received in the trade, too.
> 
> The Minnesota Timberwolves have obviously had interest in Pau for some time, though since they’ve changed general managers (David Kahn was replaced by Flip Saunders earlier this month) it’s unclear whether the T-Wolves still covet the Spaniard. However, big man fan Rick Adelman will be staying on as coach, so the interest in Gasol could still be there.
> 
> The Wolves are projected to have the ninth pick in the draft – plus they also have a D’Antoni-like player in Derrick Williams to dangle in a trade – so Minnesota may be a team to keep an eye on as the draft approaches next month.


Just a few rumors starting up.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

that's one is pure bullshit front to back - I dont see them moving Pau until the Dwight situation clears up (at the very least) and since when did this draft become one that anyone wanted to move up in?


----------



## R-Star

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I suppose this is good news.


Great. Expect a lot of "They told me not to get surgery" complaints from Dwight next season anytime he has a bad game.

You know, missed shot around the rim, then he slowly walks back on defense while scowling and holding his shoulder while rotating his arm. You can all visually see exactly what I'm talking about here in your heads.


----------



## thegreatest25

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

michael jordan is the greatest basketball player of all time but kobe is the best,what i mean is that in terms of transcedning the sport and having the most impact then its MJ no doubt buit when it comes to being a master of the craft then kobe tops mj 

this is a high baskegtball iq break down of the kobe bryant mj comparisons an intelectual discussion that wont be diminished by those who look at jordan as if he is the god of basketballl like challenging his supermacy is an act of blasphemy or somthin you know the type im talkin bout ,the *****z that actualy think jordan can fly or act like he never missed a shot

in my opinion kobes the best player the nba has ever seen in terms of talent but since i couldnt bring myself to put the number 2 in front of mjs name i ended up ranking kobe as number 1 and jordan as number 1A .i did nt come to my conclusion by looking at their stats .OBVIOUSLY jordans stats are far superior but i had 2 reasons for this, the first reason is that Kobe and jordan played in different era s this had a significant impact on their stats because 

1) in jordans era teams typicly averaged FAR more points per game than teams do to today in fact 102 ppg today is good enough for a team to lead the league in scoring, shit back then that might be good enough for 7th 9th or 10th place

A. more points equals more chances for assists ,more points equals more shot attempts which equals more chances for rebounds and blocks ,you get where im going with this?

B. its easier to pat your stats in this type of game enviorment .jordan was known to head over to the scoring table and frequently check his stats up until the 89 season

C Jordan had more opprtunitys to play one on one balll because in that era the zone defenbse was illegal kobe does not have that luxury since david stern legalized the zone defense in 2001

. its true that in jordans era defenders where allowed to play way more physical than defenders do today and that did make it harder for jordan to score ,but the flip side of that coin is that it benefited him when it was his turn to play defense because he had the luxury of hand checking and playing physical defense ,

in addition players in kobe s era are far more athletic than those in jordans era ,n thats not up for debate some of thos cats playin in the 80 s couldnt make an nba roster today because advancments in technology and medicine have made todays players a completly different breed than those from the past

the seccond reason i didnt weigh stats so heavily is because kobe and jordan had two very different paths to follow in terms of what role s they played on their teams

jordan only had 1 role and that was being the center piece ,kobe s role has evolved from playing 15 minuter a game as a rookie ,then being a sixth man of the year canidate as a sophmore to being shaqs sidekick in 1999 and their 2000 title run ,then one half of a dynamic duo from 2001 to 2004 it wasnt until kobes 9th season that he finaly got the chance jordan had enjoyed his entire career to be option 1.

basicly kobe sacrificed stats for tittles he had to share shots with shaq resulting in his points taking a hit ,that plus being on the bench his 1st 2 seasons (becaui\se the coach thought he was too flashy)OBVIOUSLY wasnt doing kobe any favors in the stats department

in ranking KOBE number 1 And jordan number 1 A i didnt use career awards as a scale either why? well lets put it this way,the best movie doesnt alwayz win the oscar. 

if we where to base who the best player is on how many awards he has won then we wouldnt have any discussion here .bill russell has 11 rings

so if the debate of who is the best player in history revolves around accolades then that clearly must mean bill russells the greatst but neither you nor i would choose russell over jordan in a pick up game therefore accolades cant be the end all be all of the debate if it was then i guess you would have to rank kareem over jordan because he has 6 mvps to jordans 5 and has scored more points than Any 1 else but few people would do that therefore accolades are not the only thing that matter



people should know by now the politics behind the nba for example steve nash only won back to back MVPS for the same reason the leuge was more than happy to give dirk the nvp in 07 to appeal to an international market besides at the time kobe was a highly polarizing and slightly contreversial figure,after the rape case the nba couldnt afford to take a chance and have him be the marquee player though he deserveds the mvp in 2003,2006,2007 before winning it in 2008

this is not to say i have left stats or accololades out of the equation because i took them into account but in my opinion those who really understand the game of basketball recognize only 1 true test to see who the best player is. 

the eye test ,as in what you see with your own two eyes, i dont need no advanced metric blah blah blah stat to tell me carmello can shoot and neither should you if you actualy got love for the game i judge players on their skill level above everything else so those whio say jordan would completly shit on kobe in a match up ,that he could beat kobe 50 to 5 in a 1 0n 1 game must have forgoten that kobe and jordan played in the same leuge at the same time and how an 18 year old kobe str8 off the bench and fresh out of high school hung 36 on jordan in their 1st game against each other then dropped 55 on him the last time they played against each other

i ve watched ENIRE games from both of their careers not just higlights of kobes 81 point game or jordan switching hands in mid air but full lenght games.'

in my studys i break it down like this


SCORING: kobe needs less space to create a shot than jordan does and frequently makes many shots i have never seen jordan or anybody else make he is a better shooter than jordan in any scenario but especialy from behind the arc ,kobes has made nearly 3 times more 3 s in his career than jordan did in his
.
kobe may have been more explosive with his 1st step and have better body control in mid air (watch his limbs during ever lay up attempt )but jordan stays up there longer he got more hang time and can soar to the rim from a further distance in addition to that he had those big hands which allow him to go str8 up in the air and handle buissness as opposed to kobe who has to waste one split seccond securing the ball in his hands before going up,and basketball is a game of split secconds so that is a major difference so i give jordan the slightest edge on who is better scoring around the rim though MJ has the clear advantage when it comes to getting there in the first place

the very first thing scottie pippen said when asked to compare jordan to kobe (rember paxson has said kobe is the better player ) and what he always repeats is that Kobe can really dribble the ball and thats y he is harder to stop than jordan ,this is the real differnce between the two offenslvy ,that kobe has superior handles ,not BETTER but SUPERIOR and anybody with two eyes can see this

PASSINGf the 5 names in the NBA 30 000 point club kobe has the most assists showing the greatest ability to score and pass simultenously ,kobe was the primary facilitator on his 3 peat team with shaq and has always been the one to intiate L.A S offense a burden MJ did not alwayz have because that burden usually belonged to scottie pippen kobe is the better passer stratigcly as well as i terms of skill even phil jackson has said he hasa better court awarness than MJ


Of course Michael jordan has the edge in defense but kobe is close enough to make it interesting apart from ball denial ,there is nothing on defense jordan did that kobe cant do it s just that jordan ALWAYZ played both sides of the ball with equal intensity thats never been the case with kobe hiowever jordans defensive prowess declined dramticly by the 95-96 campaign to below the average (,iverson exposed this fact with that 96 crossover)while kobe s defense is still in an elite class even if it has fallen off ,meaning kobes been able to stay an elite defender for a longer period of time than jordan was able to do


kobe is a more versatile defender because while jordan was able to guaud smalll forwards and shooting guards the same way kobe can ,kobe s ability to match up with quicker ,skilled point guards is unrivaled by any other big guard in nba history .there are plenty of players i ve watched kobe shutdown regatrdless of position including chris paul,dwayne wade,rondo ,T mac,jason terry etc but jordan remains on top and is more likly to come up with a steal or a blocked shot


i ve seen jordan play with the flu but i also saw kobe head up to cleveland and sink clutch shots in the 4th quarter in lebrons face while also playing with the flu ,i watched kobe drop 24 points in 1 quarter over and around tracy mcgrady while playing with an injured shoulder ,jordan never did that .rember that 1 shot lebron hit during the 2012 finals against oklahoma with a sprained knee impresive but kobe played through the entire 2010 post season draining his knee before every game on his way to a championship ,the point is even when his hurt you can count on kobe n while no one disputes MJs ability to play through pain kobe bryants ability in this regard surpasses michaels

im not gonna choose against either one in a clutch situation but i swill say this,in the clutch you can count on jordan to take and make a good shot but you can count on kobe to take and make a bad one .when it comes to competetive drive i give kobe the edge because i cant imagine him vo;untarily retirng from basketball to go play baseball 


some impresive accomplishments under kobes belt include


- becoming the only player in NBA history to single handedly out score a team by himself when he outscored the dallas mavericks 62-61 on his way to having the only 60 point game in 3 quarters or less that the nba has ever seen (note, even jordans 63 points against the celtics came in 4 quarters with an overtime and MJ s career high ,69 ,against cleveland came in 4 quarters with 2 overtimes.kobe later dropped 61 in only 32 minutes at madison square garden in 09 )

-kobe holds the record for most 3 s in a game at 12 vs seattle

-the most game winning or game tieng shots with 10 secconds or less in Nba History

- a 40 point 1st half when he dropped 55 on jordan back in 03

-4 game streak scoring 50 or more points in 2007(seccond most all time behind wilts 7)

-being the youngest player in NBA history to recieve defensive honors ,and the youngest player to win the slam dunk contest

-the only NBA player in history to score 600 or more points in 3 consecutive playoff runs(2008,2009,2010

- 9 game streak scoring 40 or more points in 2003(seccond most all time behind WILTS 13)

-4 game streak scoring 40 or more points in 2012(the most ever for a player over 30) ,and a 56 point effort thru 3 quarters against memphis in the year 2000

-did i forget the 81 point game against toronto in january 06?

-tied for the most all star game MVPS in NBA history

-most 3 pointers in 1 half (8 against MJs Wizards

-kobe has the most defensive 1st team honors in NBA history 

-133 career 40 point games third most all time behind wilt and jordan

-averaged 43.4 ppg the month of january 06 ,the 2nd highest total in a month for any player not named wilt chamberlain 

-also averaged 40.6 ppg the month of febuary 03 ,5th most all time for any player not named wilt chamberlain


-2009 finals averaging 33 points 5.5 rebounds and 7 assists ,the highest combination of assists and points for any player in thde finals accept jerry west in 1969

-lakers all time leading scorer in addition to holding 13 other laker records

-holds NBA record for most consecurive 3 pointers made at 9

-holds record for highest percent of teams points made in any 1 game at 66.4% when he dropped 81 at staples canter vs toronto

-13 straight 35 plus point games streak

- one of only 4 players with more than 1 60 point game incling wilt,MJ and elgin baylor

-5 straight 40 plus point game sreak in 07

-3rd most 50 point games in nba history(the vast majority of them came AFTER Shaq left L.A)

-most points at madison square garden and 5 other arena s

-lead his team to the finals 7 times

-5 time NBA Champion (2000 2001 2002 2009 2010

-2008 NBA MVP

-2006 ,2007 SCORING CHAMPION 

-1997 slam dunk Champion

-2 TIME Finals MVP(2009,2010

-15 time ALL Star

-4 time All STar Game MVP

-15 all NbA Team selection s( 11 ALL NBA 1st Team)

-12 All Defensive team selections (9 All defensive 1st team)

-highest win shares in 2001 playoffs at 3.8 

-most all star game points

-Record for most offensive rebounds in an ALL Star game at 10

-most freetjrows made in a 4 game series 51 vs sacremento in 2001

-Nba record for most steals in 1 half at 6 on February 13, 2006 vs. Utah Jazz

-most points on christmas day showcase

-1996 naismith high school player of the year (averaging 30.8 points, 12.0 rebounds, 6.5 assists, 4.0 steals and 3.8 blocks per game)

-1996 gatorade high school player of the year

-1996 mcdonalds all american

-The all-time leading scorer in Southeastern Pennsylvania school history with 2,883 pointssurpassing Wilt Chamberlain (2,359

-PIAA Highschool state championship after leading his team to 27 straight wins

-27th player to enter NBA straight out of high school

-TNT player of the Decade Award (2000s)



those who say kobe was shaqs sidekick for his 1st 3 rings are simply incorrect ,so ok they have a point about the 2000 season the only championship kobe was shaqs seccond banana but even that tittle would have never made it to tinsel town if L.A had lost game 7 of the western confrence finals to the blazers evrybody forgets that while shaq scored 18 points in that game he disapeared in the 2nd half kobe on the other hand finished the game with 25 points(most of them in the 2nd half) 11 rebounds 7 assists and 4 blocks ,then there was game 4 in the 2000 finals againsr reggie millers pacers ,after not playing in game 3 because of an injured ankle kobe returned to drop 24 points in the 2nd half of game 4 including the clutch shots in overtime after shaq fouled out this gave L.A a 3-1 series league .


kobe was always the primary facilitator on those championship teams people like to say shaq made the game easier for kobe cuz he was getting double teamed i find rhis hilarious because kobe was drawing double teams roo and made the game easier for shaq too ,hnow many times have we seen bhiglights of kobe penetrating into the paint drawing a seccond defender then dropping the ball into shaqs hands for a wide open power slam ,in thise season s kobe was averaging simular numbers to vince carter,sand tmac even though they where option 1 and he was option 1A on their respective teams



in addition kobe was the closer on thos teams yes i know derek fisher and robert horry where instrumental at the end of games also,but there s a differnce between hitting 1 game winning shot and controling the action for a 5 minute duration in the 4th quarter or overtime what i mean is without kobe s skill in closing games L.A would nt even be in the position to take or make a game winning shot regardless of who makes it if kobe doesnt do enough to get them kinto striking range in the first plasce,kobes game winners from this era are quickly forgoten 


jordans best season stats wise is when he put up 32 points 8 rebounds and 8 assits so tell me how anybody can honestly say shaq carried kobe during their run when kobe put up 30 points 7 rebounds and 6 assists in 1 of those seasons they say shaq was the only reason for even the 2001 tittle dispite the fact kobe wasa putting up 29.4 points 7.3 rebounds and 6.1 assists during the 2001 playoffs . shaq was averaging 29.5 points ,do you mean to tell me that a .10 differnce in scoring justifys people saying shaq carried kobne that year ,even the next season in 02 it was kobe s effecient ,self sacrificing style of play that kept the lakers running like well oiled nachine his near triple double in game 7 of the 2002 western confrence finals is entiley forgaotten 

another argument against kobe was his shooting percentage in game 7 of the 2010 finals fair enough but kobe STILL was the games leading score and he DID have 15 rebounds ,in a game decided by 5 points 15 rebounds makes all the difference in the world . i rember after game 5 when he had 38 points including 17 straight during a 3 minute span in the 3rd quarter the only thing the media sayed about it nthe next day was how selfish kobe was which brings me to my next point


the number one differnce between jordan and kobe s legacy s is how they where potrayed by the media MJ is a heroe the media has no love 4 kobe whatsoever even right now with his injury we see many media members gloating about it this wouldnt happen with lebron or jordan becuase david stern has a love affir with both of them .they have mostly been media darlings with lebron you watch a heat game or the highluight reel and all hyou here bout is LBJ it got tlo the pouint the other day that i was watching a heat gsme then when they showed the back of wades jersey i was suprised because i had completlky forgot he was on the court nall they choose to tsalk about is lebron they tellin you what he ate for breakfast what he wore to sleep etc






when watching kobe it s almost like you can feel him holdin baxc he does just enough to secure a victory and is not as cioncerened about patting his stats like lebron james or a younger michael jordan if you book back thru his most memroable poerfomances it s suprising jut how many of them where born out of neccesity 
like the 50 point streak in 2007 when he scoreed 50 or mnore points for 4 straight games ,the most consecutive 50 point game streak behind wilt s 7 though he averaged 31 points for the vseason kobes primnary focus was keeping his teamatres involved and he did not lookj to score as much as he could have it was onkly after a 67y gvame losing satreak that phil jackson gave him the green light to do what he does




gthe 81 point game is another example bdecause the lakers where trailing most of that game and where still down buy as much as 19 points even after kobe caught fire


his 9 game streak scoring 40 or more points back in 2003 was only neccesary because the defending champion lakers found themselfes with a losing record at that point in the season this streak is the most 40 point game streak in nba history behind only jordans 13 game streak


i envy kobe vcuz he had the opportunity to face the games most legendary players he is literally the only 1 that can say that at one point or another in his career he had serious rivalrys 1st with MJ in the 90s Iverson and his own teamate shaq in the early 2000 s Tracy mcgrady and wade in the mid 2000 s and now lebron who else can say they played against charles barkley david robinson carmelo anthiony reggie miller karl malone allen iverson kevin durant kevin garnett derek rose penny hardaway scottie pippen dwight howard hakeem olujuwon and tim duncan all in 1 career


----------



## Dornado

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Nope.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

what the **** is that?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> The Los Angeles Lakers have another busy summer ahead of them and the franchise’s future will hinder on what the team does this off-season.
> 
> —–Check out the Lakers Nation store to get your LN gear and show off your Lakers pride!——
> 
> Center Dwight Howard will be an unrestricted free agent come July 1, meaning he will have the choice to join any team his heart desires. The Lakers are hoping to sign him to a long-term contract, and with Kobe Bryant set to retire in the coming years, it is pivotal that the Lakers find a player to fill the void.
> 
> In Howard’s lone season thus far with the Lakers he experienced plenty of ups and downs, something that no one really expected. There is a chance that the big man decides to leave Los Angeles after the turbulent season and that will devastate the franchise. The front office will do what it takes to make Howard stay for the long run, but it appears as though coach Mike D’Antoni is a big roadblock in the quest to sign the center.
> 
> *ESPN Los Angeles is now reporting that Howard spoke to general manager Mitch Kupchak after his exit interview and he voiced his frustration with coach Mike D’Antoni.
> 
> According to sources with knowledge of the situation, part of the discussion between Howard and Kupchak centered around Howard’s frustration with D’Antoni — particularly how the center felt marginalized as the coach looked to Bryant and Steve Nash for leadership and suggestions and discounted Howard’s voice.*
> 
> It was clear that Howard was having trouble fitting into D’Antoni’s system and it did not seem as though the center was very fond of the head coach. D’Antoni and Howard’s relationship may continue to deteriorate if assistant coach Steve Clifford ends up getting a coaching job somewhere else. Clifford was an assistant with the Magic while Howard was in Orlando and he was someone that Howard developed a strong bond with.
> 
> The Lakers will have their hands full this off-season, especially if Howard’s criticism of coach D’Antoni becomes public.












http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-dwight-howard-expressed-frustration-with-dantoni/2013/05/20/


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

hinder on? hinge, hinge upon


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Color me surprised. Stupid coaching move from Day 1.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Dwights surprised they looked to Kobe and Nash over him for leadership?


haaaha.............. Wow. Why look at a proven chamion who's been in the league forever for advice, when you can talk to Dwight Howard instead?

What a ****ing tool this guy is.


----------



## Floods

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> that's one is pure bullshit front to back - I dont see them moving Pau until the Dwight situation clears up (at the very least) and since when did this draft become one that anyone wanted to move up in?


Maybe they think the draft is mediocre enough to where it could be done cheap, and they have a specific player in mind.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> Kobe Bryant ✔ @kobebryant
> 
> Interesting off season looming.. Will spend time with d12 #stay and talk with the Buss family in hopes that Pau stays as well #my2cents


...


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> According to sources with knowledge of the situation, part of the discussion between Howard and Kupchak centered around Howard's frustration with D'Antoni -- particularly how the center felt marginalized as the coach looked to Bryant and Steve Nash for leadership and suggestions and discounted Howard's voice.
> 
> […]
> 
> "We had to just sell out to whatever he wanted, whether we liked it or not," Howard said of D'Antoni following his exit interview. "We had to do what was going to benefit the team, and being one of the leaders on the team, I had to make sure I kept the guys in line to what the coach wanted us to do."
> 
> A source said Howard was very careful with his public comments about D'Antoni after the season, wary of attracting a "coach killer reputation" after how things ended in Orlando with Stan Van Gundy losing his job. Despite the frustration Howard had with D'Antoni last season, there is nothing to suggest the partnership is irreparable. "It's not a, 'It's me or Mike,' situation for Dwight," said a source.


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...ased-coach-lakers-coach-mike-d-142519582.html


----------



## R-Star

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



DaRizzle said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...ased-coach-lakers-coach-mike-d-142519582.html


"I had to make sure I kept the guys in line."

Man that's rich. Dwight is completely out of touch with reality. There wasn't one player on that team that would have taken any advice or mentorship from Dwight.

What a joke this guy is.


----------



## Cajon

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Cris said:


> Stanford assistant Mark Madsen is in serious talks to become head coach of the Los Angeles Defenders of D-League, sources tell Y! Sports.
> https://twitter.com/wojyahoonba/stat...02054103699456
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

^^ Mad Dog for Laker HC.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> The Los Angeles Lakers are said to have interest in free agent forward, Shawne Williams.
> 
> According to the New York Post, Williams is wanted by the Knicks, Clippers and Bulls, as well as the Lakers, who are apparently pursuing him because of his former coach, Mike D’Antoni:
> 
> The Knicks also are competing against Mike D’Antoni’s Lakers, the Clippers and Bulls. D’Antoni, who coached Williams as a Knick, wants him back and also has scheduled a workout for him.
> At just 27-years-old and 6’9″, Williams is the kind of versatile forward that the Lakers are looking for. A player known for his defensive abilities and three-point shooting, Williams could be a cheap addition for Los Angeles this summer.
> 
> Williams was the 17th pick in 2006 by the Indiana Pacers, yet he had his best year under D’Antoni in New York in 2011-12, where he averaged 7.1 points and 3.7 rebounds in just over 20 minutes per game, while shooting 40% from three.
> 
> If the Lakers can sign him for the veteran’s minimum this summer, he’ll definitely be worth a shot.


http://lakerholicz.com/shawne-williams-drawing-interest-from-the-lakers-scheduled-to-work-out-for-l-a/2013/06/22


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I like earl better, but I guess he's a good Tawn replacement. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

If Howard leaves, the defense will be the worst in the league. Hopefully they can find a few steals for cheap, but I don't envision the bench being even as good as last season. I pray that Nash and Gasol can find the fountain of youth in the off season; Pau could barely dunk the ball last year.

Morris will still be a bonehead, there's no changing that. Goudelock might have a place as a sixth man.

Earl needs to be retained.

Not sure what will happen with Artest.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

that's not the point - if Howard leaves, Pau is gone, Nash is gone, metta is amnestied (probably either way) and the goal is to suck as hard as possible to get as many of them ping pong balls as you can


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> that's not the point - if Howard leaves, Pau is gone, Nash is gone, metta is amnestied (probably either way) and the goal is to suck as hard as possible to get as many of them ping pong balls as you can


They won't do that. It would be the best thing to do, but they won't want to piss off all of their season ticket holders and fans by intentionally putting the worst team out on the floor.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> that's not the point - if Howard leaves, Pau is gone, Nash is gone, metta is amnestied (probably either way) and the goal is to suck as hard as possible to get as many of them ping pong balls as you can


They could gamble on the Wiggins' sweepstakes, but I doubt thats gonna happen. They still need a point guard, Nash ain't cutting it and Blake is second string material. I really like that Dennis Shroeder kid from Germany. Should try and swing a deal for him in this years draft.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



MojoPin said:


> They won't do that. It would be the best thing to do, but they won't want to piss off all of their season ticket holders and fans by intentionally putting the worst team out on the floor.


they're not going to mess with that 2014 cap space, it's exactly what they'll do and any fan who is upset about it isn't a real fan

if they're blowing it up then it would be to the detriment of the team not to get value for Pau while you can, not to flip Nash for future considerations, not to amnesty Metta, not to tear it down to brass rails and be as bad as you can be to try and max your lottery potential, not to give whatever youth you have on the team a chance to play as much as possible in hopes of development

the team needs to get well below the lux level so they don't qualify for the 4 in 5 years kicker where the extra taxation gets truly punitive


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Wilmatic2 said:


> They could gamble on the Wiggins' sweepstakes, but I doubt thats gonna happen. They still need a point guard, Nash ain't cutting it and Blake is second string material. I really like that Dennis Shroeder kid from Germany. Should try and swing a deal for him in this years draft.


not just Wiggins, it's supposed to be a deep draft but also if they're not going to compete they need to get what they can for Pau's expiring and get beneath the cap to avoid the kicker and they need to keep their options open in 2014 regardless

I think we as Laker fans need to be prepared to have our team stink for a couple years and realize that it is for the long term best

I for one remember very fondly George Lynch and Peeler and the Thief trying their hearts out - I'm glad it only lasted a couple of seasons but it was necessary so that they could acquire the right assets and options to make the move for Shaq and Kobe


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the lakers have no draft pick in 2014. So why would we dump metta, Nash and Pau for nothing?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

This is Jim Buss though, fellas. Who knows what type of twisted logic is going through his head.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> not just Wiggins, it's supposed to be a deep draft but also if they're not going to compete they need to get what they can for Pau's expiring and get beneath the cap to avoid the kicker and they need to keep their options open in 2014 regardless
> 
> I think we as Laker fans need to be prepared to have our team stink for a couple years and realize that it is for the long term best
> 
> I for one remember very fondly George Lynch and Peeler and the Thief trying their hearts out - I'm glad it only lasted a couple of seasons but it was necessary so that they could acquire the right assets and options to make the move for Shaq and Kobe


That team missed the playoffs only once and it netted the tenth pick. This notion that you have to suck to improve is false. It's not how any of the last 7 or so champions were built. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the lakers have no draft pick in 2014. So why would we dump metta, Nash and Pau for nothing?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


you are wrong

http://basketball.realgm.com/nba/draft/future_drafts/detailed

and even if you werent clearing cap space, converting Pau's expiring to youth and a pick, converting Nash to anything of value and getting out from under 30m in lux tax so that your team is not facing the punitive 4 in 5 years kicker is all a heck of a lot more than nothing


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> That team missed the playoffs only once and it netted the tenth pick. This notion that you have to suck to improve is false. It's not how any of the last 7 or so champions were built.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


you mean aside from when the the admiral went down that season and the spurs were able to draft timmy #1? or the way the heat went through a couple years of dreck so they could hold off until Wade's contract year before trying to rebuild and only then jettisoned all that shit so they could sign a couple other near max contracts? or like when the lakers lost magic to hiv and struggled for a couple years while piling up the pieces/space necessary to make the move for Shaq and Kobe?

and one could argue that the mavs got their key piece by visiting the lottery too

rebuilding/reloading is a fact of life and anyway with the new cba the rules are all changing


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> you mean aside from when the the admiral went down that season and the spurs were able to draft timmy #1? or the way the heat went through a couple years of dreck so they could hold off until Wade's contract year before trying to rebuild and only then jettisoned all that shit so they could sign a couple other near max contracts? or like when the lakers lost magic to hiv and struggled for a couple years while piling up the pieces/space necessary to make the move for Shaq and Kobe?
> 
> and one could argue that the mavs got their key piece by visiting the lottery too
> 
> rebuilding/reloading is a fact of life and anyway with the new cba the rules are all changing


Spurs went from twin tower spurs to foreign legion backcourt with no lottery picks. 

Miami went from wade and diesel to big 3 with one that contributed nothing (Beasley).

Lakers went from show time to Kobe/shaq with one lottery pick. 

Mavs went from dirk/Nash/Finley to the deep championship team with no lottery picks. 

The constants were Duncan, wade, Jerry West(?) and dirk. Lakers have Howard. 

To claim teams need multiple lottery picks to rebuild is untrue. More all-stars are easily acquired with shrewd trades or large cap room (hello 2014!). The spurs last championship team I believe only had two lottery picks. Horry and Duncan. 

In fact the mid-90s Lakers is the PERFECT example of how I would like to see the Lakers rebuild. Throw out a competitive playoff team out there and bide your time until the right opportunities present itself. That team only missed the playoffs once between Magic retiring and Shaq signing. But they only made it out of the first round once as well. I guess you and I are on the same page!

There are countless teams that spend a decade trying to rebuild through the lottery. What happens is they just estabilish a culture of losing and everyone is only there to make themselves look better so that they can get paid and get out. That's not what I want.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Regardless if the Lakers rebuild through the draft or free agency, all that matters is that management makes SMART decisions. Of course we all hope it happens sooner than later, as LA does not wanna waste Kobe's last remaining years. However, if the Lakers have to sacrifice a couple of years after Kobe's gone, I'm for it.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

first of all this was about rebuilding not just lottery picks but breaking the team up and being willing to suck for awhile to put things back together 

in any event let us proceed with the fun



Jamel Irief said:


> Spurs went from twin tower spurs to foreign legion backcourt with no lottery picks.


aside from Tim Duncan - who was #1 overall and a little important to the mix I'd say



> Miami went from wade and diesel to big 3 with one that contributed nothing (Beasley).


Wade was taken in the lottery was he not? and the Heat were fully mediocre for 2 or 3 seasons (not counting the 15 win season)



> Lakers went from show time to Kobe/shaq with one lottery pick.


the lakers were completely mediocre for several seasons



> Mavs went from dirk/Nash/Finley to the deep championship team with no lottery picks.


aside from Dirk who was kind of important 



> The constants were Duncan, wade, Jerry West(?) and dirk. Lakers have Howard.


lottery pick, lottery pick, lottery pick - thanks for playing



> To claim teams need multiple lottery picks to rebuild is untrue.


it's also untrue to claim that the moon is made of green cheese - I don't think either of these hypothesis have been put forward in this thread so you seem a bit at sea here

now would you like to argue that having multiple lottery picks and plenty of cap space doesn't help speed up the inevitable rebuild? (especially given the financial realities of the new CBA)




> More all-stars are easily acquired with shrewd trades or large cap room (hello 2014!).


that's next summer and you're beefing with me wanting to take a dive on this season to keep that space intact so (hello to you too!!)





> In fact the mid-90s Lakers is the PERFECT example of how I would like to see the Lakers rebuild. Throw out a competitive playoff team out there and bide your time until the right opportunities present itself. That team only missed the playoffs once between Magic retiring and Shaq signing. But they only made it out of the first round once as well. I guess you and I are on the same page!
> 
> There are countless teams that spend a decade trying to rebuild through the lottery. What happens is they just estabilish a culture of losing and everyone is only there to make themselves look better so that they can get paid and get out. That's not what I want.


here's the problem - the league has a new CBA and many of the strategies that have worked for the Lakers in the past have been taken away

also you don't seem to have a grasp on what I'm arguing

and your facts aren't exactly lined up


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> first of all this was about rebuilding not just lottery picks but breaking the team up and being willing to suck for awhile to put things back together
> 
> in any event let us proceed with the fun
> 
> 
> 
> aside from Tim Duncan - who was #1 overall and a little important to the mix I'd say
> 
> 
> 
> Wade was taken in the lottery was he not? and the Heat were fully mediocre for 2 or 3 seasons (not counting the 15 win season)
> 
> 
> 
> the lakers were completely mediocre for several seasons
> 
> 
> 
> aside from Dirk who was kind of important
> 
> 
> 
> lottery pick, lottery pick, lottery pick - thanks for playing
> 
> 
> 
> it's also untrue to claim that the moon is made of green cheese - I don't think either of these hypothesis have been put forward in this thread so you seem a bit at sea here
> 
> now would you like to argue that having multiple lottery picks and plenty of cap space doesn't help speed up the inevitable rebuild? (especially given the financial realities of the new CBA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's next summer and you're beefing with me wanting to take a dive on this season to keep that space intact so (hello to you too!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the problem - the league has a new CBA and many of the strategies that have worked for the Lakers in the past have been taken away
> 
> also you don't seem to have a grasp on what I'm arguing
> 
> and your facts aren't exactly lined up


Your second to last line is true. I was arguing that like Duncan, wade and dirk (lottery picks) the lakers have one too named Dwight Howard, everything else I said was factual. 

If Dwight walks you and I agree, bring on the Sedale/Vlade lakers 2.0!


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Metta twitter @MettaWorldPeace: I had a great time here in LA!!
Love you guys.. You are truly amazing.
I have some news!!!


----------



## Drizzy

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Weird tweet if there was no follow up. Then again, it is Metta.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Tomorrow is the deadline for him to pick up his option.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

In regards to Jamel and e-monk - what's true for 80% of the league isn't necessarily true for the Lakers and Knicks of the league. If you have a signature star and some trade assets/cap space you've always got one of the best chances every time a disgruntled all-star comes available (looking at you, Kevin Love). Now, if you're Milwaukee or Cleveland, you don't get to sit back and wait for guys to demand trades to you, and you have to work harder to put together a contender, which usually does mean several years of sacrificing the present for the future.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Bogg said:


> In regards to Jamel and e-monk - what's true for 80% of the league isn't necessarily true for the Lakers and Knicks of the league. If you have a signature star and some trade assets/cap space you've always got one of the best chances every time a disgruntled all-star comes available (looking at you, Kevin Love). Now, if you're Milwaukee or Cleveland, you don't get to sit back and wait for guys to demand trades to you, and you have to work harder to put together a contender, which usually does mean several years of sacrificing the present for the future.


I know what you're getting at, to which I say- clippers. Whose the best fa they ever signed? Caron Butler. No one wants to go there because of their losing culture (despite many lottery picks).

Kobe, Pau, worthy, Kareem, magic, wilt were ALL acquired via trade (or the picks used to draft them were).


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

my response would be: the new CBA

speaking of which if they are not going to compete they must get under the luxury line at all costs so it doesn't **** with the future ability to spend money


----------



## Bogg

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> I know what you're getting at, to which I say- clippers. Whose the best fa they ever signed? Caron Butler. No one wants to go there because of their losing culture (despite many lottery picks).
> 
> Kobe, Pau, worthy, Kareem, magic, wilt were ALL acquired via trade (or the picks used to draft them were).


Yea, and that's the difference between having historically great ownership/management and quite literally the worst in the league. However, arguing that Los Angeles isn't a major draw to free agents is like the Yankees fans who argue that if other teams just spent more money, they'd become more popular and have the income that would allow them to compete financially with the NY/Chicago/LA/Boston teams. San Antonio's had two losing seasons in the last quarter-century and nobody brings them up when they're hitting free agency or trying to force a trade. 

The Lakers can always bank on their history and their location to draw high-level players when they become available. _That's_ why it's in their best interest to have trade chips and a passable supporting cast at all times, so long as they have one all-star. Guys want to live and play there. No amount of winning tradition is going to make Detroit a top destination for players.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Metta with the troll announcement. Announced that he's creating a reality tv show with Terrell Owens. Lol Never change Metta.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @MarkG_Medina: Source: Metta World Peace will exercise his player option to be with Lakers http://t.co/JEf87wuEK3


That means we'll most likely amnesty him.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> my response would be: the new CBA
> 
> speaking of which if they are not going to compete they must get under the luxury line at all costs so it doesn't **** with the future ability to spend money


Their own greed will interfere with their future ability to spend money. Remember that Time Warner deal that caused most of us to miss the first couple of games? The Lakers will make a very nice profit regardless of player payroll.



Bogg said:


> Yea, and that's the difference between having historically great ownership/management and quite literally the worst in the league. However, arguing that Los Angeles isn't a major draw to free agents is like the Yankees fans who argue that if other teams just spent more money, they'd become more popular and have the income that would allow them to compete financially with the NY/Chicago/LA/Boston teams. San Antonio's had two losing seasons in the last quarter-century and nobody brings them up when they're hitting free agency or trying to force a trade.
> 
> The Lakers can always bank on their history and their location to draw high-level players when they become available. _That's_ why it's in their best interest to have trade chips and a passable supporting cast at all times, so long as they have one all-star. Guys want to live and play there. No amount of winning tradition is going to make Detroit a top destination for players.


I don't necessarily disagree. I'm certainly not going to claim that being in Los Angeles doesn't help the Lakers. However, being in LA alone does nothing. Phoenix has always been a top 5 free agent draw for a lot of the same reasons (Colangelo and heat). Miami has used South Beach and Riley to get equal status. 

If a superstar is available he's not going to sign to a shit-tanking Lakers. Granted, that isn't what you are e-monk are arguing, but it is what Diable and MojoPin are.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

http://instagram.com/p/bB24qPrO-P/

Let the games begin...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @LakersReporter: The Lakers picked up the option year on Jodie Meeks' contract today.


Good move.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @LakersReporter: LAL also extended a qualifying offer to Robert Sacre, making last year's 60th pick a restricted free agent.


..


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> http://instagram.com/p/bB24qPrO-P/
> 
> Let the games begin...


Laker fans response to Dwight's Free Agency reminds me too much of Orlando fans in 96. Be careful, you'll get what you wish for.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

The Lakers have set it up so that if Dwight leaves, his rep takes an even worse beating.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> Their own greed will interfere with their future ability to spend money. Remember that Time Warner deal that caused most of us to miss the first couple of games? The Lakers will make a very nice profit regardless of player payroll.


it's not just about money although you're being silly if you think that Harrison Bergeronning the Lakers so that they're spending 3 or 4 bucks for every 1 buck a small market team spends isn't a handicap

it's also about season to season free agent options, trade options, and overall flexibility

do you really want to be a fan of Isiah's Knicks mkII? any move they make this season that doesn't either a) lock in a stud long term or b) doesn't f with their space next summer is a bad move


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> http://instagram.com/p/bB24qPrO-P/
> 
> Let the games begin...


just ****ing great. 

now sit, that's a good boy! now shake, good boy! speak _speak_... ok treat!

those people are tone deaf idiots?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

ps - staples is not run by the lakers


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

LOL! Ryan Kelly > Myck Kabongo? Stupid Mitch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Stupid pick! Kabongo is still on the board!


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Kelly fits quite well with D12 - either they're delusional or Chris Brousard is full of shit


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> Kelly fits quite well with D12 - either they're delusional or Chris Brousard is full of shit


Do people really still think Dwight will walk from the money?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Mitch said that they will not be extending QOs to Morris, Ebanks and Goudelock making them UFAs.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Not shocked about ebanks and thank god for Morris. I'm about sick of watching him. 

Bring back glock!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Stupid pick! Kabongo is still on the board!


Kabongo is still there. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Outside of potentially Lebron, the 2014 free agent class isn't all that great. I'm not sure why people are making such a big deal out of it. Melo? Zach Randolph? Chris Bosh? Lol. It's gonna be a few years unless they make it big with draft picks. Lakers need to take advantage of their first rounder next year.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> Do people really still think Dwight will walk from the money?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


it's not that much money unless you assume he cant max out in 3 years (after an option) - if so it's a 3% difference for 3 years +/- no income tax (if he goes to a Texas team) so basically no difference at all


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



MojoPin said:


> Outside of potentially Lebron, the 2014 free agent class isn't all that great. I'm not sure why people are making such a big deal out of it. Melo? Zach Randolph? Chris Bosh? Lol. It's gonna be a few years unless they make it big with draft picks. Lakers need to take advantage of their first rounder next year.


2015 has a good class if 2014 doesn't work out


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Irving in 2015?


----------



## elcap15

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I thought they would extend Glock the QO. Im not sure how much that would be, but it couldnt have been too expensive.

Morris and Ebanks not so much. Bummer, I really thought Ebanks was going to take a big step forward last year.


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

This team is gonna be pretty bare bones next year. It's gonna be a lot of 1 year deals with D-Leaguers. 

The less wins they get, the better (assuming Dwight is gone).


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Bizzaro world...



> Mark Madsen's tenure as the head coach of the D-Fenders were brief.
> 
> The Lakers have added Madsen to Coach Mike D'Antoni's staff as a player-development coach, according to a team spokesman.
> 
> Madsen was introduced as coach of the Lakers' D-League affiliate on May 14.
> 
> "From a young age, I always kind of had coaching in the back of my mind," Madsen said in May. "I love everything about coaching."
> 
> The D-Fenders have yet to announce Madsen's replacement.
> 
> Dan D'Antoni will be the only returning assistant coach from last season. The Lakers intend to add two additional coaches to their bench alongside Mike D'Antoni.
> 
> Alvin Gentry was D'Antoni's top choice, but he is reportedly headed to the Clippers as associate head coach.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/laker...er-development-coach-20130627,0,7991350.story


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



MojoPin said:


> This team is gonna be pretty bare bones next year. It's gonna be a lot of 1 year deals with D-Leaguers.
> 
> The less wins they get, the better (assuming Dwight is gone).


It does not matter d antony only plays 8 players anyways


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @WojYahooNBA: Kurt Rambis has emerged as a strong candidate to join Mike D'Antoni's coaching staff with the Lakers, league sources tell Y! Sports.


Hmmm.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Sounds good to me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Better than Madsen that's for damn sure


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Duhon has been waived.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Good.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

^Haha. LA should sign Nate Robinson.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Houston meets with Dwight in LA at 9:01 PST.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

a couple first rounders and Thomas Robinson and they can give him the full term max with our blessing


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Wouldn't it be awesome if the Lakers took Robinson off the Rockets hands for Houston's 2014 pick and Dwight still ended up staying here? Lol I'd die of laughter if that pick turned into Wiggins.


----------



## LA68

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I wish they would make Houston take Nash with Howard for those picks next season. That way, the Lakers would enter the summer of 2014 with a completely empty payroll and first round picks in a much better draft. 

Best way to rebuild is to start completely fresh. New coach, new rookies, new attitude !


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> a couple first rounders and Thomas Robinson and they can give him the full term max with our blessing


4 first rounders plus Metta


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

now Robinson seems to be on the way to Portland


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @Mike_Bresnahan: Lakers interested in Carlos Delfino, small forward w/ range. They had, um, not a lot of range last season. Will he sign for mini mid-level?


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @mcten: Former LAL guard J. Farmar and the Lakers have been in touch. Source characterized it as "mutual interest," but depends on other dominoes


..


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Earl Clark visiting the Cavs on Tuesday...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @mcten: The Lakers have been in contact with Francisco Garcia's representative, according to a league source. There is "mutual interest"


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @mcten: Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak met briefly with Dwight Howard in person shortly after 9 p.m., according to a league source


Right before the Houston contingent arrived. Ninja move by Mitch! Lol


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Definitely a good move. They get the first word and the last word on Tuesday. Kobe and Nash are expected to be there.


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Lakers allegedly have some surprises for Dwight on the Tuesday meeting. Phil Jackson perhaps?


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Maybe Kareem?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

maybe Kobe promising to come back at the vets minimum? Or not to come back at all?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

It won't be Magic. He's in Europe.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Can someone tell me why he's meeting with the Warriors? I thought they didn't have cap room?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I just read where they're looking to move Lee


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @ramonashelburne: Besides Kobe, Nash, Kupchak and Jim Buss, reps from Time Warner will also be in the meeting with Howard Tuesday.


Interesting


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> Can someone tell me why he's meeting with the Warriors? I thought they didn't have cap room?





> @Lakerholicz: Golden State prepared to offer Bogut and either Thompson or Barnes to Lakers for Howard. http://t.co/mjAZO73TEb


...


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I'd do Howard for Bogut and Barnes in a heartbeat. Barnes will be a star.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @ArashMarkazi: There had already been preliminary talks between Dwight Howard and Time Warner on a show if he returned to the Lakers.


More incentive


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @Lakerholicz: Lakers show interest in Matt Barnes, Byron Mullens and Brandan Wright. http://t.co/hmQHw11a7k


..


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Am I the only one who doesn't like Dwight for Barnes/Bogut?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Basel said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like Dwight for Barnes/Bogut?


I don't. I'd do Dwight for Bogut, Thompson AND Barnes though. If I'm Mitch I demand both. We have the leverage in s/t seeing as GS has no cap space barring some serious salary dumps by GS. If Dwight wants to leave we can just let him walk to Houston for nothing and enjoy the cap space.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ..


should have resigned Barnes last year - he took 850k from the Clips


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Basel said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like Dwight for Barnes/Bogut?


Puke, gag and sodomize me. I love Barnes but not at the expense of helping Dwight leave. Would rather get nothing and rebuild in a year and make him put his money where his mouth is. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> should have resigned Barnes last year - he took 850k from the Clips


Brown was still coach then. Barnes didn't really fit in his system. Hes perfect for MDAs though which is why we have interest in bringing him back I'm assuming.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

he was fine in Brown's system ('whatever the hell that was' would be the next good question) the previous season (his best season in like 5 years) - I'm not sure how a gritty, defensive minded wing who can hit 3s isn't a good fit in just about any system


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> Puke, gag and sodomize me. I love Barnes but not at the expense of helping Dwight leave. Would rather get nothing and rebuild in a year and make him put his money where his mouth is.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


meh - Bogut's expiring and a young prospect +/- a pick might be as good as we can hope for, sadly


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Jack Nicholson called Dwight and gave him his pitch.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

did he tell him to hold the chicken salad between his knees?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> meh - Bogut's expiring and a young prospect +/- a pick might be as good as we can hope for, sadly


That's true, so in that case I would rather have nothing at all and make Dwight man up.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

nose meet spite, goodbye face


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> nose meet spite, goodbye face


Dwight might have convinced you he is willing to take a 30 million dollar paycut, but I think he's bluffing to get the Lakers to agree to a sign and trade.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> Dwight might have convinced you he is willing to take a 30 million dollar paycut, but I think he's bluffing to get the Lakers to agree to a sign and trade.


it's not a 30 million pay cut - it's a 3% difference per annual increase for the 1st 4 seasons which would be more than offset by the fact that the Texas team's players don't pay state income tax and the Lakers players pay like 13% - the 5th year is only meaningful if you don't think he can max either after his 3rd season (if an out option is built into the contract and which he'd be an idiot not to do that) or 4th season at expiration

now if TW is serious about a TV show and with other promotional and endorsement considerations you might be talking serious money but that whole 5th year is not as big a deal as you think


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> it's not a 30 million pay cut - it's a 3% difference per annual increase for the 1st 4 seasons which would be more than offset by the fact that the Texas team's players don't pay state income tax and the Lakers players pay like 13% - the 5th year is only meaningful if you don't think he can max either after his 3rd season (if an out option is built into the contract and which he'd be an idiot not to do that) or 4th season at expiration
> 
> now if TW is serious about a TV show and with other promotional and endorsement considerations you might be talking serious money but that whole 5th year is not as big a deal as you think


Were we not discussing Dwight playing in Oakland?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

we were actually talking about S&T as an option


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Come on now.

1) I asked why Dwight is talking to Oakland
2) S&T was mentioned
3) I said we should refuse the S&T since Dwight won't walk from 30 million to play there.
4) You mentioned Texas income tax
5) I asked, "weren't we talking about Oakland"?

So to circle back I guess, we shouldn't take Barnes and Bogut and make Dwight man up and sign outright with them, because I bet you he won't.


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> he was fine in Brown's system ('whatever the hell that was' would be the next good question) the previous season (his best season in like 5 years) - I'm not sure how a gritty, defensive minded wing who can hit 3s isn't a good fit in just about any system


He played well in Brown's old system but keep in mind they switched to to the Princeton offense at the beginning of last year. Guess they didn't think he would fit. (I think he would have been just fine)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @ArashMarkazi: RT @darrenrovell: Howard still has his mansion in Orlando. Makes Lakers true leader if he can justify residency in Florida for tax purposes.


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @ArashMarkazi: Sasha Vujacic is back in LA and has been in touch with the Lakers. Source said he'll be in NBA next season and Lakers are his top choice.


The Machine!!! Lol


----------



## Cris

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Next up: Slava


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I always liked Sasha. Would have no problem with his coming off the bench. How did he do overseas?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*






Apparently Sasha and Farmar played very well in Europe. I totally wouldn't mind Sasha back. He can play 1-3 depending on matchup and his shooting obviously fits well in MDAs system.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

KSF, what's your Twitter? Any good Lakers guys you're following? I think I'm following most of the good ones, but always interested in what others think about all of this.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Basel said:


> KSF, what's your Twitter? Any good Lakers guys you're following? I think I'm following most of the good ones, but always interested in what others think about all of this.


@KSFantastic I pretty much follow all the Laker beat reporters as well as some of the more well known reporters . You can check out some of the guys on my following list on my profile. Obviously Woj is the best one to follow.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Ramona Shelburne, Eric Pincus, Arash Markazi, Mcten, Mike Bresnahan, Mike Trudell are all good follows for Laker news. Follow Lakerholicz too.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I follow all of those guys except Lakerholicz. Will go take a look.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I hear Chris Mihm is available. Devean George has been ripping it up in the local adult league.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Ha.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> Mike Bresnahan ‏@Mike_Bresnahan 25s
> 
> Anschutz Entertainment Group also has an exec at Lakers' meeting with Dwight Howard. AEG, as Ron Burgundy would say, is kind of a big deal.


...


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Per Ramona Shelburne (and I'm sure others will be tweeting soon), the meeting with Dwight has finished.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> Mark Medina ‏@MarkG_Medina 3m
> 
> Mike D' Antoni a man of few words: "Dwight will make his decision. You keep your fingers crossed."


...



> Ramona Shelburne ‏@ramonashelburne 2m
> 
> Nash: "i thought it was a very productive meeting. We talked about last year and how it can be built on"


...


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> Mike Trudell ‏@LakersReporter 1m
> 
> Kupchak statement: "Jim Buss, Mike D’Antoni, Kobe Bryant, Steve Nash, Tim Harris and I, along with representatives from (TWC and AEG)...





> Mike Trudell ‏@LakersReporter 1m
> 
> Kupchat cont'd: "...met this afternoon for approximately two hours with Dwight Howard and his representatives Dan Fegan and Happy Walters."





> Mike Trudell ‏@LakersReporter 53s
> 
> Kupchak 3: "We told (Howard) how important he is to the Lakers team, franchise, fans and community, and why we feel this is the best place..





> Kupchak 4: "… for him to continue his career. We are hopeful that Dwight decides to remain a Laker."


...


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

No Pau, huh? Wonder if that is a sign of things to come.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> Dave McMenamin ‏@mcten 32s
> 
> "Thought the Lakers were good," said a source close to Howard familiar with the meeting. Team Dwight staying tight lipped.


...


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



MojoPin said:


> No Pau, huh? Wonder if that is a sign of things to come.


Or he's in espania


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LA68

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



DaRizzle said:


> I hear Chris Mihm is available. Devean George has been ripping it up in the local adult league.


The guy they drafted looks and plays just like Mihm. Complete with the ankle injury !


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Don't know why I bought Earl's talk about wanting to come back to the Lakers and understood they were limited in what they could offer. 

Dwight comes back he and Hill obviously have center locked down. But Ebanks, Clark and Tawn are all likely gone. Need some athletic reserve 3s and 4s.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @ramonashelburne: Nash, D'Antoni and Bryant met separately with Howard and had an "honest" conversation about many of the issues the Lakers dealt w/ in 2013


Interesting


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @PeterVecsey1: From what I'm told by someone privy to Dwight Howard's plans, a Friday decision will be announced without a question from Jim Gray


...


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Can't wait for all of this to just be over so we can move on one way or the other.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



LA68 said:


> The guy they drafted looks and plays just like Mihm. Complete with the ankle injury !


Mihm was a stretch 4?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I fully believe Pau is getting moved if Dwight resigns. My guess would be for Rondo. Just a hunch.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I fully believe Pau is getting moved if Dwight resigns. My guess would be for Rondo. Just a hunch.


Keep dreaming.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Basel said:


> Keep dreaming.


Just want it on the record if it does happen. Lol


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

So Dwight is going to Montana or Colorado, from what I'm reading, to mull things over. Interesting choice in Montana. Is Phil there right now?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @PhilJackson11: @dwighthoward “i’m going up to the country going to paint my mailbox blue.” While i’m there I expect to see you get on board
> tis ur place


I believe he is in Montana.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Dwight chose Colorado.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @WojYahooNBA: Y! Sources: Kobe Bryant's message to Dwight Howard in Tuesday's meeting: Let me teach you how to be a champion. http://t.co/F8fXUcrnKp


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @Chris_Broussard: Teams interested in Kenyon Martin: Lakers, Clippers, Spurs, Knicks, Nets, source says


It's Broussard...


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Heard Earl has agreed to terms with the Cavs


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Wish him good luck. Man has to get paid sometime.


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

ESPN now reporting that they are considering a sign and trade. Unless its for Thompson and Barnes, they better just let him walk. I'm gonna be pissed if they trade for someone like Jeremy Lin.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



MojoPin said:


> ESPN now reporting that they are considering a sign and trade. Unless its for Thompson and Barnes, they better just let him walk. I'm gonna be pissed if they trade for someone like Jeremy Lin.


I'm still against a sign and trade, but if they get Thompson and Barnes they'll walk into 2014 free agency to be appealing enough for two stud FAs to sign. Assuming Kobe accepts about a 10 million a year salary. 

I think Barnes will make a couple of all star teams. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Dwight is gone. Hopefully he gets just as exposed in Houston.


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Oh god, if this involves us taking Lin I will be so upset. They will average 30 turnovers a game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @ramonashelburne: Lakers source in the meeting with Howard said he seemed to have made up his mind then. Was "emotionless" and wouldnt look them in eye


Coward. Good riddance.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

If he doesn't want to play for us, I don't want him playing for us. We'll bounce back. We always do. Dwight isn't winning anything in Houston.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Good luck in Houston Dwight. I'm actually glad he's leaving the purple and gold. He proved to me he has no post game whatsoever and his free throw shooting is a liability. Lakers can still make moves, plenty of decent FA's still out there. Andrew Wiggins/Jabari Parker 14!


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Meta and Blake for Bynum!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cris

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> Source close to Dwight Howard: "The reports are inaccurate. The Lakers haven't been informed of anything" WHY WON'T THIS END!?
> https://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA/status/353311406868795392





> Dwight Howard is en route to L.A. now to meet with Lakers. I'm told the extra money that he could earn in L.A. is still weighing on Howard.
> https://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA/status/353312409777213440





> The only teams that have been informed that they're out of the running are the Dallas Mavericks, Atlanta Hawks and Golden State Warriors.
> https://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA/status/353312485924810752





> Dwight Howard will meet with the Lakers very soon and then an official decision is expected "tonight or tomorrow morning." #almostover
> https://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA/status/353313717406011393


All within the last ten minutes


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

This just needs to end.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Kind of ready for him to leave. I've tolerated my teams best player being an unlikable guy for 9 years already. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I hope the Lakers tell him this 50/50 crap is BS and tell him to have a good time in Houston


----------



## Cris

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

It's Over.



> "We've been informed of Dwight's decision not to return to the Lakers. Naturally we are disappointed," Lakers GM Mitch Kupchak statement.
> https://twitter.com/SpearsNBAYahoo/status/353342182633127936


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

THANK GOD...BUH BYE


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Now that the dust has settled, do any of you see Mitch making any blockbuster deals?


----------



## ceejaynj

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Howard doesn't have the heart of a winner, which was certainly exposed last season. He had the perfect stage to show the world how much he really wanted to win and what he was really made of...and he couldn't handle it. He blamed all his issues on everybody else through the media. Nothing but a phony. Good riddance.


----------



## Shaolin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Eff you, Howard.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Welp... Life goes on. We're the Lakers. We'll be fine.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



ceejaynj said:


> Howard doesn't have the heart of a winner, which was certainly exposed last season. He had the perfect stage to show the world how much he really wanted to win and what he was really made of...and he couldn't handle it. He blamed all his issues on everybody else through the media. Nothing but a phony. Good riddance.


I thought he played like himself the last two months, but I agree. 

I really don't see how he'll lead a team to a title. Just doesn't have the personality. Rockets better hope harden emerges as their best player or at least remains the leader. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LA68

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Pawn off Nash on somebody, Kobe sit out the season and rest. Pick up some youngsters and tank this year. And have a fully empty payroll for next year. 

We have to get younger, more athletic and figure out what system to run. Get everyone on the same page. 

2014-2015: New players, new coach , revitalized Kobe, New free agents. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## LA68

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

We don't want to be like NYK or Hou overspending on ok players like Amare, Lin and Asik and now when a player like Howard comes along, you can barely fit him in. 

What's funny, without the Lakers help, I don't think Houston has enough room to pay him the max. And the Rockets don't have anyone LA wants. He's going to get less money on a team that can't win a ring. Good job !!


----------



## Cris

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I just wish we had some draft picks to look forward to.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



LA68 said:


> Pawn off Nash on somebody, Kobe sit out the season and rest. Pick up some youngsters and tank this year. And have a fully empty payroll for next year.
> 
> We have to get younger, more athletic and figure out what system to run. Get everyone on the same page.
> 
> 2014-2015: New players, new coach , revitalized Kobe, New free agents. It will be worth the wait.


Do you really believe this has a chance of happening or is this what you hope?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Cris said:


> I just wish we had some draft picks to look forward to.


We do have picks: a first rounder next year, then, i believe, another first rounder in 2015-2016. You can't trade first rounders to a single team in back to back years. If they can't contend next year, Nash needs to be traded and they just need to take it easy so they can get into a high lottery position.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Welp... Life goes on. We're the Lakers. *We'll be fine*.


Let's not pretend losing Howard doesn't ruin the Lakers franchise hopes for contending for a championship in the foreseable future.
It is a huge loss.
Unless Kobe is willing to take an obscene cut in his paycheck, the Lakers won't be competitive again til he calls it quits.

On the long run, yeah, the Lakers will rebuild again and contend for championships again. But it will take a long time.


----------



## arasu

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



PauloCatarino said:


> Let's not pretend losing Howard doesn't ruin the Lakers franchise hopes for contending for a championship in the foreseable future.
> It is a huge loss.
> Unless Kobe is willing to take an obscene cut in his paycheck, the Lakers won't be competitive again til he calls it quits.
> 
> On the long run, yeah, the Lakers will rebuild again and contend for championships again. But it will take a long time.


Jordan won a Finals MVP at age 35. Kareem did it at age 38. Dominique Wilkins came back from an Achilles rupture at age 33, averaging 30 PPG. Kobe potentially could come back, average 30 PPG and win a Finals MVP at age 35 or even older. It is not unprecedented. The Lakers could be one right piece away. Let's not pretend we know the future as fact. The chances are not great, but not completely ruined for 13-14 or for 14-15, even if Kobe only takes a large, but not obscene pay cut.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Explore Gasol-for-Josh Smith sign and trade??


----------



## arasu

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Marcus13 said:


> Explore Gasol-for-Josh Smith sign and trade??


They would have to amnesty World Peace and sign Smith to a contract that leaves them no more than $4 million above the "apron". Smith doesn't make the Lakers much better short term, and removes upcoming financial flexibility. I don't like it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @ramonashelburne: Lakers have reached out to Lamar Odom, but it been hard to determine how high interest level is on either side thus far.


:laugh:


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



PauloCatarino said:


> Let's not pretend losing Howard doesn't ruin the Lakers franchise hopes for contending for a championship in the foreseable future.
> It is a huge loss.
> Unless Kobe is willing to take an obscene cut in his paycheck, the Lakers won't be competitive again til he calls it quits.
> 
> On the long run, yeah, the Lakers will rebuild again and contend for championships again. But it will take a long time.


I have no doubt Kobe will take a huge pay cut and I expect the Lakers to be contenders again in 2-3 years


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> I have no doubt Kobe will take a huge pay cut and I expect the Lakers to be contenders again in 2-3 years


Kobe has no choice. He's getting paid 30 million this season. He should expect at least a 50% pay cut. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @ramonashelburne: Lakers also have an interest in Elton Brand, but he may be outside their price range


...


----------



## King1812

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I only heard about some free agent.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> Kobe has no choice. He's getting paid 30 million this season. He should expect at least a 50% pay cut.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


you can expect more than that - at minimum he'll do what Duncan did and take 10m, I wouldn't be surprised if he took even less than that


----------



## LA68

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> Do you really believe this has a chance of happening or is this what you hope?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You never underestimate the stupidity of another person. Look at some of these signings the past few days. Of course I am not saying it would happen. Its what I would try to do. 

Just like I would want Kobe to sit out a while. That has little chance of happening also. I want a new coach, that ain't happening either. 

I want the best for my team. I would rather they sit out a year rather than to overspend on losers. Wait for the right deal like the one for Pau. It took a couple of years but, it came and we got two rings for it.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



LA68 said:


> You never underestimate the stupidity of another person. Look at some of these signings the past few days. Of course I am not saying it would happen. Its what I would try to do.
> 
> Just like I would want Kobe to sit out a while. That has little chance of happening also. I want a new coach, that ain't happening either.
> 
> I want the best for my team. I would rather they sit out a year rather than to overspend on losers. Wait for the right deal like the one for Pau. It took a couple of years but, it came and we got two rings for it.


There's a difference between overspending and intentionally trying not to compete like you want. When they traded for Pau for instance they had the best record in the west and were coming off two straight playoff appearances. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LA68

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> There's a difference between overspending and intentionally trying not to compete like you want. When they traded for Pau for instance they had the best record in the west and were coming off two straight playoff appearances.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They had a great record the year before till Lamar got hurt. Means nothing ! 

In LA its championship caliber or nothing. 2013-2014 will be nothing. They can play as hard as they want. They can't keep up with Denver, Gst, S.A. etc...

If we can't be the best, be best at being worst. Nobody wants the middle.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



LA68 said:


> They had a great record the year before till Lamar got hurt. Means nothing !
> 
> In LA its championship caliber or nothing. 2013-2014 will be nothing. They can play as hard as they want. They can't keep up with Denver, Gst, S.A. etc...
> 
> If we can't be the best, be best at being worst. Nobody wants the middle.


Disagree. I certainly would rather watch a middle team than a bottom feeder!


----------



## arasu

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

The Lakers might stop trying to win if they are eliminated from playoff contention. They might shut down star players and use the extra minutes for player development. The last couple of times that happened the Lakers were pretty far out of contention for the top draft pick, but still netted Bynum and Jones near the bottom of the lottery in those years. If the Lakers "tank" it would only be after there is no postseason to fight for, with most lottery teams having a huge head start in the tanking process by that point in the season.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I could totally see them getting into January and starting to think about moving Nash and Pau if things arent working out for them


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I can see us moving Nash to a contender at the deadline for a draft pick or something if we're out of it. I think Pau stays. I get the feeling that he wants to retire a Laker.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

which wouldn't be a bad thing - what if we can get him and Kobe on much reduced rates?


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Info about all Lakers draft picks for several years into the future.

http://www.prosportstransactions.com/basketball/DraftTrades/Future/Lakers.htm


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I don't understand the fans wanting the Lakers to tank. This is the Lakers. That's not what we're about. We'll find a way, like we always do, to work things out and become contenders again.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Basel said:


> I don't understand the fans wanting the Lakers to tank. This is the Lakers. That's not what we're about. We'll find a way, like we always do, to work things out and become contenders again.


Honestly we should tank. I wont enjoy watching it but it is the means for the lakers to get better as fast as possible. Cmon, we all know that. We also all know there is essentially zero chance the Lakers are winning the 'ship this year. Lakers have to be in the bottom 20 of the league to have their 1st round pick so with that in mind they might as well go for rock bottom and get a good draft pick. Nothing good besides player development can come from this next season.

That and ill gain several hundred spots on the season ticket waiting list


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Any news regarding the Lakers summer team? Roster? Schedule?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



DaRizzle said:


> Info about all Lakers draft picks for several years into the future.
> 
> http://www.prosportstransactions.com/basketball/DraftTrades/Future/Lakers.htm


you cant give your picks away in consecutive years so all those conditionals shake out for next season regardless

http://basketball.realgm.com/nba/draft/future_drafts/detailed

they have their first rounders in 2014 and 2016 - the suns have their pick in 2015 and Orlando has their pick in 2017


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> I could totally see them getting into January and starting to think about moving Nash and Pau if things arent working out for them


I can go for that. But let's say we trade them to the thunder or something and have them haunt us in 2015 and 16. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

See ya Dwight 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Jamel Irief said:


> I can go for that. But let's say we trade them to the thunder or something and have them haunt us in 2015 and 16.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


the only team Nash is going to be haunting in 2015 is us - Pau's a different story 

after the exchange up thread this morning I've really become quite attracted to the idea of Pau returning at a much reduced rate of pay


----------



## R-Star

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Why is Pau going to take a huge pay cut to stay with a team that scape goated him every year, and has him on the block every season?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Pau's going to take a huge pay cut somewhere and he's repeatedly stated his preference to stay with the Lakers


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



R-Star said:


> Why is Pau going to take a huge pay cut to stay with a team that scape goated him every year, and has him on the block every season?


Pau is one of the most mature and well balanced humans in the NBA. Opposite of Dwight.

He enjoys playing in LA for the Lakers and realizes the trade stuff is business. The only people that scape goated him are emotional fans that also want a coach fired and a player traded every week.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*


----------



## elcap15

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Am I the only one who thinks we wont be awfull next year? I guess it all depends on health and who we can get to round out the roster but I think we could still be a competitive team. 



I am bummed we didnt get Clark back, he started to shine last year and would be a nice stretch 4 for us.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I don't think we'll be awful next season. Championship contenders? No. But awful? No.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



elcap15 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks we wont be awfull next year? I guess it all depends on health and who we can get to round out the roster but I think we could still be a competitive team.
> 
> 
> 
> I am bummed we didnt get Clark back, he started to shine last year and would be a nice stretch 4 for us.


I picked 35-50 wins, so no I don't think we will either. They won 46 with Gasol and Nash pretty much missing half the season, new coach and locker room turmoil.

Of course Nash, Kobe and Gasol aren't getting any younger or healthier, so they could very well all by gimpy and then we'll be awful.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

@ESPNSteinLine



> Lakers and Chris Kaman, I've told, have agreed to terms on one-year deal


----------



## Cris

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



King Joseus said:


> @ESPNSteinLine


Could be worse. I like this.


----------



## Cris

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> Kaman will get the Lakers mini midlevel exception, Im told
> https://twitter.com/ramonashelburne/status/354338603922493440


...


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I hope he comes off the bench for Pau.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Kaman is a solid backup. Will keep Pau fresh at the 5.


----------



## elcap15

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Kaman's a serviceable backup. Im sure we will see him and Pau play together at times.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Its been tough watching players like Laundry, Jack, Millsap, etc. sign with other teams. Lakers are so strapped financially that Chris Kaman is all they can afford. *Sigh* can't wait 'til 2014.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

We need to be signing up D-League athletes to fill out the roster. See if we can find a diamond out there who needs a shot.


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We need to be signing up D-League athletes to fill out the roster. See if we can find a diamond out there who needs a shot.


I agree have no idea why we drafted another unathletic kid in that Duke guy we need athletes need to get lucky ala the Spurs and find a couple guys, mitch sorta killed us for years dumping our draft picks.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Kaman is a great signing for that price. Not many teams will have a better backup center then him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @KevinDing: Sweet a guy as he is, @MettaWorldPeace will be waived via amnesty by Lakers to save about $30 million, barring some late change.


And there goes our only SF...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I think Kelly was drafted with the assumption that we'd have Dwight manning the middle. Still fits with Pau in the middle too. Especially with Pau's passing ability. We need a slasher/shooter at the 3 now with Metta being amnestied.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Nick Young and Anthony Morrow are still available. Either would be good in MDA's offense.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Pretty ticked off about Metta being cut. Lakers won't replace him with anyone better.

Cheap ****s.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Kaman is an ok signing but I think they should have used that midi on a perimeter player - Metta was a goner from day one


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I'm fine with saving money. Less Laker luxury tax cash lining the pockets of assholes like Dan Gilbert.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

We could still be competitive next year, there's just no way we're winning the title.

If we could sign LO for the minimum, trade Jordan Hill for Derrick Williams, and sign Wesley Johnson, Kenyon Martin and Ronnie Brewer for the minimum, I wouldn't totally hate our team.

Steve Nash...Steve Blake
*Kobe Bryant...Jodie Meeks...Ronnie Brewer
Derrick Williams...Wesley Johnson
Lamar Odom...Kenyon Martin...Ryan Kelly
Pau Gasol...Chris Kaman...Robert Sacre


----------



## R-Star

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

That's a ****ing terrible team.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Damian Necronamous said:


> We could still be competitive next year, there's just no way we're winning the title.
> 
> If we could sign LO for the minimum, trade Jordan Hill for Derrick Williams, and sign Wesley Johnson, Kenyon Martin and Ronnie Brewer for the minimum, I wouldn't totally hate our team.
> 
> Steve Nash...Steve Blake
> *Kobe Bryant...Jodie Meeks...Ronnie Brewer
> Derrick Williams...Wesley Johnson
> Lamar Odom...Kenyon Martin...Ryan Kelly
> Pau Gasol...Chris Kaman...Robert Sacre


I think we should trade Kenyon Martin for Lebron and resign Shaq then we can be

Steve Nash
Kobe
Lebron
Pau
Shaq

and then all wins


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

With Metta gone I amend my prediction. No way Lakers win 50 games starting Meeks. I'm thinking 34-46 wins next year.


----------



## elcap15

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

I wonder if we will go into full tankfest mode. Pau probably still has some value as does Nash. I wonder if management will be looking to move them for expirings/youth/picks and just go all out for the 2014 draft.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Pretty sure Nash doesn't have value after last season.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

maybe for a contender looking for a shooter? but two years at 8m is tough -I'd be surprised if they can move him- maybe if towards the deadline he's shown that he's bounced back a bit we could shake lose a 2nd rounder, maybe


----------



## arasu

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



e-monk said:


> maybe for a contender looking for a shooter? but two years at 8m is tough -I'd be surprised if they can move him- maybe if towards the deadline he's shown that he's bounced back a bit we could shake lose a 2nd rounder, maybe


Nash is still a very good ball-handler and an elite shooter, but he has become so slow it has negated his ability to handle. Nash used to move faster with the ball than other PG's who were physically faster than him, because those other guys couldn't keep the ball under control at top speed. Nash is now so slow he gets trapped far too frequently to be the primary handler on a winning team. I don't see that changing. He has basically devolved into a Steve Kerr-type 3-point specialist. The last year on his contract pays him $9.7 million. Ouch! Even if he is productive, I doubt any team would give up even a 2nd round pick for him. If he is fairly productive it could allow the Lakers to unload his contract on a contender willing to trade an expiring deal or player with a non-guaranteed 14-15 season. The Lakers might have to throw in a 2nd round pick or 2 themselves just to unload him. If the Lakers aren't in contention at the deadline, hopefully they could pull off such a move.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



Damian Necronamous said:


> We could still be competitive next year, there's just no way we're winning the title.
> 
> If we could sign LO for the minimum, trade Jordan Hill for Derrick Williams, and sign Wesley Johnson, Kenyon Martin and Ronnie Brewer for the minimum, I wouldn't totally hate our team.
> 
> Steve Nash...Steve Blake
> *Kobe Bryant...Jodie Meeks...Ronnie Brewer
> Derrick Williams...Wesley Johnson
> Lamar Odom...Kenyon Martin...Ryan Kelly
> Pau Gasol...Chris Kaman...Robert Sacre


I'd take that lineup for one year.


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

This team is going to be so thin that we will be yearning for the Smush Parker-Kwame Brown years. I think they'll be lucky to get 40 wins, which is why they need to blow it up and tank. Get that top 5 draft pick and move on toward the next season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Hearing a rumor that Jordan Farmar was at a UCLA event saying that he's signing with the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> @mcten: LAL has reached an agreement to bring back Jordan Farmar on a one-year, vet min contract. Must negotiate buyout w/ his Turkey team first


And there it is.


----------



## Cris

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



> LAL has reached an agreement to bring back Jordan Farmar on a one-year, vet min contract. Must negotiate buyout w/ his Turkey team first
> https://twitter.com/mcten/status/354832972177874947


I think we're getting the band back together...


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*

Yup, I just tweeted the same thing. Now we just need Sasha and Lamar back.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

We need help at the SF position.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread*



MojoPin said:


> This team is going to be so thin that we will be yearning for the Smush Parker-Kwame Brown years. I think they'll be lucky to get 40 wins, which is why they need to blow it up and tank. Get that top 5 draft pick and move on toward the next season.


Dude, stop it and change your damn avatar. We are not blowing up anything. Not the lakers style. Old, worn out, injured, but still the boys will play hard and together. Just enjoy.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We need help at the SF position.


Trevor Ariza!


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

On a serious note, do we have enough money to offer a guy like Andrei Kirilenko?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

Spurs are trading for Kirilenko.


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

Yup...and they'll give up 110 points a game. Whether you like it or not, this team is not going to make the playoffs. Is there much a difference between watching a 30 win team as opposed to a 15 win team? Neither one produces shit. I'd rather have a prospect to be excited for, in regard to the future.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Spurs are trading for Kirilenko.





> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 5m
> 
> Y! Sources: Spurs exploration for a sign-and-trade to acquire free agent Andrei Kirilenko ends without a deal. http://tinyurl.com/kj2gmo9


Nope.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

Welp nevermind. Apparently they called off the deal for AK47


----------



## arasu

*Re: Farmar*

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/9465444/jordan-farmar-says-sign-los-angeles-lakers



Cris said:


> LAL has reached an agreement to bring back Jordan Farmar on a one-year, vet min contract. Must negotiate buyout w/ his Turkey team first
> https://twitter.com/mcten/status/354832972177874947


When Farmar was last in the NBA his per 36 minute stats were impressive.

Points - 17.6
Rebounds - 2.6
Assists - 5.6
Steals - 1.0
FG% - .467
3PT% - .440
FT% - .905

I think he could put up those kind of numbers on a per game basis if he would be allowed to start, a huge upgrade offensively over Morris, Duhon, and Goudelock. It looks like the Lakers are putting together an all offense/no defense type of team. Unless they can at least get a good 3nD SF and a shot-blocking PF/C for the minimum, this team is gonna give up some huge point totals.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Farmar*



arasu said:


> http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/9465444/jordan-farmar-says-sign-los-angeles-lakers
> 
> 
> When Farmar was last in the NBA his per 36 minute stats were impressive.
> 
> Points - 17.6
> Rebounds - 2.6
> Assists - 5.6
> Steals - 1.0
> FG% - .467
> 3PT% - .440
> FT% - .905
> 
> I think he could put up those kind of numbers on a per game basis if he would be allowed to start, a huge upgrade offensively over Morris, Duhon, and Goudelock. It looks like the Lakers are putting together an all offense/no defense type of team. Unless they can at least get a good 3nD SF and a shot-blocking PF/C for the minimum, this team is gonna give up some huge point totals.


No it won't. It's going to be a terrible team.


----------



## arasu

*Re: Farmar*



R-Star said:


> No it won't. It's going to be a terrible team.


It is true that there is a strong possibility that a "no defense" team will be terrible. What part did you disagree with?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



MojoPin said:


> Yup...and they'll give up 110 points a game. Whether you like it or not, this team is not going to make the playoffs. Is there much a difference between watching a 30 win team as opposed to a 15 win team? Neither one produces shit. I'd rather have a prospect to be excited for, in regard to the future.


Keep in mind this above poster said the lakers weren't making the playoffs all of last year, so this could be good luck!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Farmar*



arasu said:


> It is true that there is a strong possibility that a "no defense" team will be terrible. What part did you disagree with?


For fun look at his last ten posts in this forum. They're all either making fun of laker fans or saying the lakers suck. What a black cloud.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

it cant be easy being a Canadian Pacers fan


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



Jamel Irief said:


> Keep in mind this above poster said the lakers weren't making the playoffs all of last year, so this could be good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And they made it in by 1 game then got swept. As always, an incredibly astute observation by Jamel Irief. Bravo.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



Basel said:


> On a serious note, do we have enough money to offer a guy like Andrei Kirilenko?


we have nothing but veteran minimums, we spent the only slot larger on a back-up center


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



MojoPin said:


> And they made it in by 1 game then got swept.


Which isn't what you predicted.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



MojoPin said:


> And they made it in by 1 game then got swept. As always, an incredibly astute observation by Jamel Irief. Bravo.


Why do you even care about the lakers. For sure you're not a laker fan. Still have that avatar. Yes lakers made it by 1 game and got swept. I guess when our starting guards are development league players and your center quits ona you, you should get swept.


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



Jamel Irief said:


> Which isn't what you predicted.


My prediction was 56 wins until January, so what is your point? Another useless observation that doesn't contribute anything to the discussion.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

If Odom comes back, and MWP gets amnestied, does he start at the 3 and you put Kaman/Pau at 4/5? Or does Kaman go to the bench, Odom starts at the 4 and then we still need someone at the 3 (by the way, I would guess Kobe would play some 3 when he gets back).


----------



## Cris

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



> The deal required a significant financial sacrifice by Farmar to be completed. The 6-foot-2, 180-pound guard signed a three-year, $10.5 million deal last summer to play in the Turkish Basketball League.
> http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/9465444/jordan-farmar-says-sign-los-angeles-lakers


...


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



Basel said:


> If Odom comes back, and MWP gets amnestied, does he start at the 3 and you put Kaman/Pau at 4/5? Or does Kaman go to the bench, Odom starts at the 4 and then we still need someone at the 3 (by the way, I would guess Kobe would play some 3 when he gets back).


Not the fat ass odom I saw last year that was scared to shoot outside of ten feet. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

Barring some significant weight loss by Odom, he's not playing the 3. Apparently CDR is on the Summer League roster. So is Renaldo Woolridge. If we amnesty MWP, I say one if those two has a serious shot of making the squad. If we're bringing in Farmar, why not just amnesty Blake and keep MWP on the roster. Bring in LO, CDR and Sasha. 

Nash Farmar Sasha
Kobe Meeks Sasha
MWP CDR Sasha
LO Hill Kelly 
Pau Kaman Sacre Hill


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/9466869/lakers

What a surprise, Simmons has the exact same opinion as I do - and he's right.

If there was ever a season for hopeless or semi-hopeless NBA teams to throw away like a half-eaten banana, it's this one. Going 42-40 makes no sense. Why not take your lumps, Jimmy? Your fan base is more sophisticated than anyone realizes. They've had four generations of success. They're even savvy enough to realize that it wasn't the worst thing in the world that a wishy-washy, oversensitive, possibly breaking-down-and-maybe-even-past-his-prime Dwight fled for Texas. They get it. They'd be fine with throwing away ONE season. Just not two.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



> @mcten: Kobe on his rehab: "I'm progressing faster than everybody expected so I'm very happy with it." He is targeting mid August for full activity


...


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> why not just amnesty Blake and keep MWP on the roster.


Pretty sure that Im correct when saying only players that were on the roster when the new CBA was agreed upon can be amnestied...Which would be only Kobe, Pau, and Metta


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

Right about the rule, wrong about Blake. He was with Lakers at the beginning of 10-11 season. Oops



> Only players who were signed to contracts before the institution of the last collective bargaining agreement (2011-’12 season) are eligible to be waived through the amnesty clause. Players who have been traded, even if their contracts predated the last CBA, cannot be amnestied, nor can any player whose contract has been extended or amended.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ...


Sounds about right.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

Welcome back Jordan! Ronny is also available, bring all them back!


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

Kobe apparently won't take a paycut:



> “I’m not taking any at all – that’s the negotiation that you have to have.” Kobe Bryant told Lakers Nation in an exclusive interview at his Kobe Basketball Academy on Wednesday. “For me to sit here and say, ‘Oh yeah, I’m just going to take a huge pay cut. Nah, I’m going to try to get as much as I possibly can.”


Not sure I can really blame him. You can't just expect a guy to give up millions of dollars.


Also, *Lamar Odom is a crazy person.*


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

Kobe will start negotiating from that position. Doesn't mean he'll end there


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



Jace said:


> Kobe apparently won't take a paycut:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I can really blame him. You can't just expect a guy to give up millions of dollars.
> 
> 
> Also, *Lamar Odom is a crazy person.*


source?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



e-monk said:


> source?


It's in his quote, Lakers nation.

Kobe can ask for what he wants, doesn't mean the Lakers will give it to him. I must admit though negoitating from a player that wants 30 mil down to 15 is a tough task... but if Kobe recruits two studs next summer you have to give him what he wants.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

Did you guys hear the audio or see the video of what Kobe said? Far different than just reading it.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...ant-does-not-want-pay-cut-help-125531553.html

3 minute mark, tough to say as he's characterizing a mentality


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

Nick Young to sign with Lakers


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*



> @LakersNation: BREAKING NEWS: Lakers sign Nick Young via @Sam_Amick of USA Today. Welcome to the Lake Show. http://t.co/v4hSXaeNzx


..


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Getting The Band Back Together)*

Great signing for the minimum; we'll need scoring off the bench and he should be able to provide it.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Nick Young Signs With The Lakers)*

born and bred Angeleno, not a bad pick-up for the minimum


----------



## Cris

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Nick Young Signs With The Lakers)*

That's a great signing for the minimum.


----------



## elcap15

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Nick Young Signs With The Lakers)*

A nice addition for the min for 1 year. Not exactly a game changer, but no one will be at this point.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Nick Young Signs With The Lakers)*

it's starting to look like we have the makings of a very mediocre team, I'm encouraged


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Nick Young Signs With The Lakers)*

Solid signing. Gives us someone other than Kobe and Nash that can create his own shot. Something we've been desperate for.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Nick Young Signs With The Lakers)*

Meanwhile, Odom is ripping apart paparazzi gear for accusing him of cheating...

http://www.dailynews.com/celebritie...violent-when-accused-cheating-wife?source=rss


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Nick Young Signs With The Lakers)*

Looks like Goudelock going back to the D-League now that Nick has signed. Sign Lamar and call it a day.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



> Los Angeles Lakers ‏@Lakers 36s
> 
> OFFICIAL: Lakers Waive Metta World Peace Under Amnesty Provision - http://on.nba.com/10PK2tv


...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

Sign Lamar and CDR and be done with it.

Steve Nash...Steve Blake...Jordan Farmar
Nick Young...Jodie Meeks
Kobe Bryant...Chris Douglas-Roberts
Lamar Odom...Jordan Hill...Ryan Kelly
Pau Gasol...Chris Kaman...Robert Sacre

If Kobe is healthy, they could surprise.


----------



## elcap15

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Nick Young Signs With The Lakers)*



DaRizzle said:


> Meanwhile, Odom is ripping apart paparazzi gear for accusing him of cheating...
> 
> http://www.dailynews.com/celebritie...violent-when-accused-cheating-wife?source=rss


Lamar looked in better shape in that video than he did all of last season! He's found his new training regimen.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Nick Young Signs With The Lakers)*

So with Metta gone and Nick Young here it looks like Kobe will end his career as a forward.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

as Magic did (and probably would have done even more) had it not been for HIV


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

NSFW

Cheap fcuking billionaires. How much did they save versus amnestying Blake instead? 10 million?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



> ESPNLA 710 Radio ‏@ESPNLA710 48m
> 
> Earl Clark at his welcome press conf w/ Cleveland: "I'm excited to be here and I'm excited to go out & play some defense" #earlgrant


Zing.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Nick Young Signs With The Lakers)*



Jamel Irief said:


> So with Metta gone and Nick Young here it looks like Kobe will end his career as a forward.


I think they're gonna bring Nick off the bench. Also want to say its been a pleasure watching Ron Artest as a Laker for the past 4 years, good luck in the next stage of your career.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

Nick Young will most likely start at the 3.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Nick Young Signs With The Lakers)*

Pringles just said Ryan Kelly will "obviously" make the team. Right now he's our second best forward. :|


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

shrug


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

You must figure that Pau will log time at the 4 with Kaman at 5. I still say we need another SF/PF. Our depth chart will looks something like this

Nash Blake, Farmar
Kobe, Meeks, Young, Blake 
Young, ???, Kobe
Hill, Pau, Kelly
Pau, Kaman, Sacre


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

watch the summer league team - it will probably be someone like CDR or Snaer


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

Nick Young Introduction Press Conference 
http://www.nba.com/lakers/video/teams/lakers/2013/07/12/130712YoungPressermov-2538532/index.html


----------



## Cris

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



> The Lakers and Mavericks may have moved on from Nate Robinson after signing a few guards, but they were among the teams interested.
> https://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA/status/356158372283817984


...


----------



## arasu

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Nick Young Signs With The Lakers)*



Jamel Irief said:


> Pringles just said Ryan Kelly will "obviously" make the team. Right now he's our second best forward. :|


I think Kelly was a specific target of the Lakers (D'Antoni) in the draft. It would seem like D'Antoni really wants a stretch 4 in the rotation, and Kelly will get a long look. Through much of last year D'Antoni tried to turn Pau into a 7-foot stretch 4, so when Kelly got picked, I'm sure D'Antoni did a back flip from the excitement.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



Cris said:


> ...


Thank GOD. That didn't happen. 

My 5 least favorite active players. 

Wince Harder
Tmac
Bogust
Nate Robinson
Paulie wheelchair


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## arasu

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



e-monk said:


> watch the summer league team - it will probably be someone like CDR or Snaer


Snaer is solid. He should make the team. I think CDR will not make it. Marcus Landry is a better 3-pt shooter. This team is loading up on elite shooters, and Landry fits perfect at SF.


----------



## arasu

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> You must figure that Pau will log time at the 4 with Kaman at 5. I still say we need another SF/PF. Our depth chart will looks something like this
> 
> Nash Blake, Farmar
> Kobe, Meeks, Young, Blake
> Young, ???, Kobe
> Hill, Pau, Kelly
> Pau, Kaman, Sacre


A combo forward to replace Jamison and Clark would be nice. I don't see anyone on the Summer roster that could realistically make the team and fit in that spot, so maybe they'll find another free-agent.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



arasu said:


> Snaer is solid. He should make the team. I think CDR will not make it. Marcus Landry is a better 3-pt shooter. This team is loading up on elite shooters, and Landry fits perfect at SF.


they do have a lot of 3&D style players on that squad, which I find encouraging


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



> @Mike_Bresnahan: Lakers agreed to terms with SG Wesley Johnson...1-yr deal for vet's min of $1 mill. Was 4th pick in 2010 draft, played last season for PHX.


Good signing.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

ooooh! yeah that is a nice signing -good work Mitch (sad how such small moves can excite in down years)


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



> *Why the Lakers should look at Johnson*
> 
> •Will turn 26 next season, giving them a player hitting his "prime"
> •Can play both shooting guard and small forward
> •Is a player who plays within himself and his system
> •Fills multiple needs, gives wing depth, and is likely within the Lakers' price range
> •6'7 with good wingspan
> •Would be an upgrade at perimeter defense


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2013/5/11/4321688/lakers-free-agency-2013-wesley-johnson


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

Kobe mentored Wes a few years ago.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*


----------



## R-Star

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

We all agree Wes Johnson sucks and isn't a worthwhile signing right?

Or are we still doing this delusional thing?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

I don't. I think he's a good signing for a 1 year vet minimum contract backup SF.


----------



## arasu

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

Wes Johnson received major minutes down the stretch last season. He managed 30 MPG, 14 PPG, 42% FG, 35% 3PT, 78% FT over the final 15 games. It doesn't appear that he will improve much beyond that. He is versatile enough to play SG or SF, though he has been more efficient at the SF position. His offense almost exclusively consists of spot-up jump shots. He doesn't create offense. His rebounding is sub-par for the SF position. He is a poor passer. He is not an especially good defender. He is one-dimensional and not great in the one thing he can do. He does shoot well in the clutch though. Not too bad for a player on a minimum deal. I like this pick up for the Lakers, but I'm not impressed.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

What happened to trying to get Sasha/Odom?

I don't recall being impressed by Wes Johnson at any point but I guess we needed someone at the SF spot after letting MWP go. Hopefully he shoots at a high clip for us this season.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



R-Star said:


> We all agree Wes Johnson sucks and isn't a worthwhile signing right?
> 
> Or are we still doing this delusional thing?


I think he is an important piece in helping us become an entirely mediocre team


----------



## Diable

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

Johnson sucks if you pick him fourth with Demarcus Cousins, Greg Monroe and Gordon Heyward on the board. If you pick him up on a one year minimum contract he's pretty decent. Dude isn't even eligible for that big of a minimum contract since he has so little service time.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

I don't like Johnson's game at all, but for one year, I guess its okay.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



R-Star said:


> We all agree Wes Johnson sucks and isn't a worthwhile signing right?
> 
> Or are we still doing this delusional thing?


He's already our second best forward after Jordan hill, so it is worthwhile. He's no worse than lance too.

I like how the lakers got young, kaman and Johnson for one year deals for a. 3rd of what the pacers would have to pay them. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## arasu

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



Jamel Irief said:


> He's already our second best forward after Jordan hill,


I think D'Antoni would disagree.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



Jamel Irief said:


> He's already our second best forward after Jordan hill, so it is worthwhile. He's no worse than lance too.
> 
> I like how the lakers got young, kaman and Johnson for one year deals for a. 3rd of what the pacers would have to pay them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We're doing the Lakers discount thing again after Kobe just said he wouldn't take one and Dwight left?

Young, Kaman and Johnson..... :lol:


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



R-Star said:


> We're doing the Lakers discount thing again after Kobe just said he wouldn't take one and Dwight left?
> 
> Young, Kaman and Johnson..... :lol:


When the offseason is done we can make a list of top ten FAs to sign for minimum or LLE and you can compare those 3. 

So here's my question, since this is such a bad signing, who should of the lakers signed for one year, one million that's better than Johnson?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



Jamel Irief said:


> When the offseason is done we can make a list of top ten FAs to sign for minimum or LLE and you can compare those 3.
> 
> So here's my question, since this is such a bad signing, who should of the lakers signed for one year, one million that's better than Johnson?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No one? Anyone? Who cares?

It's a who gives a **** signing, and you guys are trying to act like it's a big deal.

That was my point. If the Pacers resign Miles Plumlee, I'm not going to make a thread and congratulate the Pacers.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



R-Star said:


> No one? Anyone? Who cares?
> 
> It's a who gives a **** signing, and you guys are trying to act like it's a big deal.
> 
> That was my point. If the Pacers resign Miles Plumlee, I'm not going to make a thread and congratulate the Pacers.


Dude for someone that does not like the lakers, you spend to many hrs in laker forum. You know there is pacer forum. Did year 2000 hurt that much, just let it go, we did. Yes pacers are better team than the lakers, we got it. We are signing players for 1 year deals and what is good is that we are getting players that are not that bad. Please hang out in a forum that more people will appreciate you, again like the pacers forum. do you hang out here because there are no pacers fans on this site.

and good for you for not making a thread, cuz nobody will care, and seriously you don't want to be the only one reading your own thread, smart move.


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

A little off topic, but am I the only one here who hates that we just have one big thread for all the off season activity? It's kind of a pain to have to sort through all the Dwightmare drama when I'm looking for free agent news.

[/END OF RANT]


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



Laker Freak said:


> A little off topic, but am I the only one here who hates that we just have one big thread for all the off season activity? It's kind of a pain to have to sort through all the Dwightmare drama when I'm looking for free agent news.
> 
> [/END OF RANT]


Its a free forum make a new thread, unless all non laker fans object


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



R-Star said:


> No one? Anyone? Who cares?
> 
> It's a who gives a **** signing, and you guys are trying to act like it's a big deal.
> 
> That was my point. If the Pacers resign Miles Plumlee, I'm not going to make a thread and congratulate the Pacers.


It was a great signing for the resources used. That's all anyone said. Of course you're too eager to bash entitled laker fans to see that. 

Miles plumee isn't even in the rotation. This would be like the pacers resigning lance for one million. (Which would be a good signing).

If I buy a 2004 tauras for $50 bucks to get from point a to point b that's a great purchase. Doesn't mean that the 04 tauras or that I'm ready to pick up super models.


----------



## arasu

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

http://www.orlandopinstripedpost.co...-free-agents-2013-darius-morris-orlando-magic

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...hicago-summer-league-20130715,0,4487969.story

It looks like Morris may end up in Orlando, and Goudelock in Chicago.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

Goldblock killed it last game for the spurs. Like I said last year (and rstar of course mocked me) he'll play 10 years in this league. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



R-Star said:


> No one? Anyone? Who cares?
> 
> It's a who gives a **** signing, and you guys are trying to act like it's a big deal.
> 
> That was my point. If the Pacers resign Miles Plumlee, I'm not going to make a thread and congratulate the Pacers.


Too bad Wes Johnson is no Chris Copeland. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

somewhat random, but then again im kind of drunk so whatever. im not sure why some laker fans feel that blake should get playing time over meeks. yeah blake has hustle but he's skill level isn't on the same level as meeks imo. meeks is younger, faster, and more talented although his iq may not be as high as blakes. regardless, i feel that he can excel on a faster paced bench.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

because they don't play the same position and/or contribute the same assets


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

in other words one is a point guard and the other just a shooter - which is not to say you wont see lots of Meeks on the floor, you just wont see him doing what Blake does - so situationally it will depend on need/match-up etc


----------



## 23isback

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

This team is a Dwight Howard away from being a contender lol. Why didn't they amnesty MWP last year and add these young pieces?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

Lakers officially signed Farmar and invited Shawne Williams to camp. Kind of a slow day today.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



> @forumbluegold: RT @AlexKennedyNBA: Lakers have expressed interest in free agent Austin Daye, according to sources. Daye worked out for the Lakers today.


...


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

Austin Daye? Really?


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

Daye has plenty of upside if his price is cheap. He doesn't seem to have a killer instinct - the ability to play consistently night in and night out - and his body weight is too low. Having a bad game seems to affect him mentally for days, so in that regard he doesn't have much confidence.


----------



## elcap15

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

who cares who else we sign this year. Bring in as many low cost, some upside players available and we can see who (if any) shakes out.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

This entire year is the preseason for next year


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

I'd rather the Lakers go after Daye or Tyrus Thomas than LO. Got nothing but love for LO but he's a piece you add if you're contending or to put you over the top. Right now we need to stockpile young talented pieces that have something to prove. They'll have value at the trade deadline.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

@WojYahooNBA: Forward Elias Harris has agreed to a two year deal with Lakers, agent Brad Ames tells Y! Deal includes "significant" guarantee in 1st year.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



> Undrafted Gonzaga forward Elias Harris scored 17 points in the Lakers' final summer-league game in Las Vegas on Saturday, his team falling 83-77 to the Golden State Warriors.
> 
> After going undrafted in June, Harris played well on the Lakers' 3-2 summer-league entry.
> 
> "Starting with the training camp in L.A. and being here [in Las Vegas], I think it was just tremendous," said Harris after the defeat at the Thomas & Mack Center. "I think I did well. I learned from game to game, from practice to practice."
> 
> Once projected as first-round pick, the German forward may have chosen to stay in school a bit too long, playing four years for the Gonzaga Bulldogs.
> 
> Through five appearances on the Lakers' summer league entry in Las Vegas, Harris averaged 10.2 points on 44.7% shooting from the field with 5.6 rebounds a game.
> 
> "I tried to show what I'm capable of," said Harris. "I'm a guy who is willing to work. I'm not just a guy who is going to sit around and think everything's going to fall into my lap. That's just not me. I hope I get the opportunity and I can reward the guys with playing hard."
> 
> The Lakers have 11 guaranteed players and are expected to bring in draft pick (48th) Ryan Kelly to make it 12. The team will bring between 13 and 15 players to the regular season.
> 
> The 6-8, 240-pound Harris is bigger and stronger than the team's two recent additions at small forward in Nick Young and Wesley Johnson. He's faster and quicker than the team's three power forwards in Pau Gasol, Jordan Hill and Kelly.
> 
> Perhaps there's a place on the team's roster for a player like Harris.
> 
> "I really hope so. I really hope I get an opportunity with the Lakers or whoever wants to give me a shot — primarily with the Lakers," said Harris. "Once I get 100% comfortable and know my role 100%, I think I can help a team out. I really believe that."
> 
> Harris joined former Bulldog Robert Sacre on the Lakers' summer team. The duo played three years together at Gonzaga.
> 
> "He was actually my host at my official visit at Gonzaga," said Harris. "To have him having gone through the same thing last year as I am right now, I think that really helps."
> 
> "He's kind of like a parent almost, he shows you around," he continued. "At this point, I'm like a little kid. He's showing me what professional basketball is all about, what to do, what to expect and how to sustain it. I think he helped me out over this 2½ weeks."
> 
> Harris also has ties to a former Laker from Gonzaga — Ronny Turiaf.
> 
> "I know Ronnie as well," said Harris. "He always has advice for me too. There are so many reasons why people end up in the NBA. At the end of the day you have to be a positive guy at all times. I think that's one thing I picked up from Ronny and from Rob, just be positive. Maybe you're not the most talented guys, but if you stay positive and you're hard working and you don't cause trouble off the court — I think people see that and are willing to work with you. That's what I'm going for."
> 
> Harris was a steady player for the Lakers in Las Vegas. He may have earned a camp invite but even he's not sure what's next.
> 
> "It's still up in the air. I don't know where I'm going right now but definitely out of Vegas — it's too hot here," said Harris. "I hope [I'm going to] the Lakers. If it doesn't work out for me, then I'll have to change my plan and try to take a different kind of tour to reach my dream ... just go over to Europe and come back next year."
> 
> Harris believes he can help the Lakers, given the chance. He just needs the opportunity.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakersnow/la-sp-ln-elias-harris-lakers-20130721,0,5302783.story


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

I like Harris.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

wow, from un-drafted to a GUARANTEED contract before the pre-season...Ive never heard of that before...anybody else?

Mitch knows something...


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

I like Elias Harris, he has some grit to his game. Lakers are to Gonzaga as Bulls are to Duke.


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



DaRizzle said:


> wow, from un-drafted to a GUARANTEED contract before the pre-season...Ive never heard of that before...anybody else?
> 
> Mitch knows something...


It probably says as much about the Lakers' lack of depth and quality role players as it does about Harris. I'm not really sure he is an NBA player, his rate of improvement during the four years at Gonzaga wasn't exactly staggering. Classic tweener, except that I don't see any elite skills he possesses to offset the negatives.


----------



## arasu

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

Harris' production was inconsistent in college, some of which could be attributed to weight issues.



> Best Case: Super Athletic Version Of Matt Barnes
> Worst Case: DeMarre Carroll


http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Elias-Harris-1382/

If he turns out to be a "super athletic" version of Matt Barnes, he should be a good fit. I doubt he will ever be nearly the defender that Barnes has been though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



> @SerenaWinters: Lakers OFFICIAL: The Los Angeles Lakers have hired Kurt Rambis and Johnny Davis as assistant coaches


...


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

Sounds good to me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

Having Rambis in the mix is just another extension of Phil. I think it shows a lot about MDAs willingness to adapt by bringing one of Phil's guys.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Having Rambis in the mix is just another extension of Phil. I think it shows a lot about MDAs willingness to adapt by bringing one of Phil's guys.


Or Rambis becomes Phil and Phil becomes Tex next year


----------



## Shaolin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



DaRizzle said:


> Or Rambis becomes Phil and Phil becomes Tex next year


I don't think we'll have to wait that long. MDA just got the memo that if this team falters, he'll be gone and Rambis will take over.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

he's only on contract thru 2015 - this year we have no expectations so why yoink a guy and look for someone else? we're already paying at least part of Mike Brown's salary too 

so they've made at least a half hearted effort to give him some players who will fit his system without hurting their long term goals and can worry about whether they keep him next summer when they do the full reset anyway - meanwhile they don't look like a-holes who cut heads every year just for the hell of it or to appease one jackass player who might not be the right guy anyway


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

So I'm counting Kelly in saying we have 13 guaranteed deals?


----------



## Mamba v2.0

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

I keep hearing Kobe is way ahead of schedule. I'm not sure if he really is, but does this worry anyone that he might be trying to come back too early? If we have no expectations this year, he shouldnt come back till Christmas day at least. That will be seven months (6-9 months recovery). I know hes a beast. I believe he is the best ever, but I'd rather not see him tear it again when in reality, we have no chance to win a title UNLESS D'antoni implements some defense. ANd why did we sign Chris Kaman???? We have Jordan Hill who I think could be a better fit here. ANd Steve Nash is too old to guard other young PG's out west like Lillard, Westbrook, TOny Parker and Ty Lawson. Gasol is going to have to put up HUGE numbers for us to even be .500 in December. He has to lose this softness and be more agressive and I am sure he will do just that. Im glad Metta is gone to be honest. As for the other guys we signed, like Wesley Johnson, who i have hig hopes for. nick young is all about nick young. cant stand the dude.


----------



## Mamba v2.0

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

And we got rid of Earl Clark, which could have been the dumbest thing we did all summer. Dude could have put up good numbers and provided perimeter defense. Stupid decison.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



Mamba v2.0 said:


> I keep hearing Kobe is way ahead of schedule. I'm not sure if he really is, but does this worry anyone that he might be trying to come back too early?


yes

it's not the kind of injury that you can 'work' your way back from - you have to let it heal


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

I hope Jordan Hill starts next to Pau and Kaman comes off the bench.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

Kobe has earned my trust. I'm not worried about him. He knows his body better than anyone. He'll be back when he's ready and not a moment sooner.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Kobe has earned my trust. I'm not worried about him. He knows his body better than anyone. He'll be back when he's ready and not a moment sooner.


This.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

hope so


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

I ****ing hate the offseason....


----------



## Mamba v2.0

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

I expect to see Kobe play like this next year. Everyone is doubting him, but hes a tough mf.


----------



## Mamba v2.0

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

or this is more realistic


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

ESPN is forecasting Lakers to finish 12th in Western Conference. If this happens, Lakers will get a likely #10 pick in the draft. That could turn into someone like Glenn Robinson III.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*



> @LakersNation: The Lakers have made the signing of undrafted forward Elias Harris official: http://t.co/UMRCHYWP0u


I like Elias Harris. He's young, athletic and plays physical. He's like a SF version of Jordan Hill.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: The Official Offseason Thread (Metta World Peace Amnestied)*

looks like the Lakers are taking care of a couple of their 2014 cap slots with young guys who make less than a million (+Nick Young who will have a 1.2m option)


----------



## DaRizzle

> Sad note for talk-show hosts: Mike D'Antoni isn't turning up his car radio to hear you and your faithful listeners destroy him.
> 
> "Hell, no," D'Antoni said on a sunny Manhattan Beach afternoon, plenty of time before rush-hour shows typically unleash another round of venom aimed at the Lakers' coach.
> 
> These are trying times to be a Lakers fan in Los Angeles, the playoffs hardly a guarantee next season as the Clippers continue their assumed ascension past the 16-time NBA champions.
> 
> Naturally, many of the verbal arrows get fired at the affable D'Antoni in comments at the end of online stories, letters to the editor and the above-mentioned airwaves.
> 
> No, the specter of Phil Jackson never quite left the Lakers.
> 
> "I think anybody that comes in here the next 10, 15 years, it's going to be that way," D'Antoni said. "I don't think there is any doubt that he was so good and so large and he's still sitting out there.
> 
> "Had that bothered me, I shouldn't have taken the job because you know it's going to be there. I wasn't stupid enough to think that, 'Oh, they won't remember him.' Sure they will. It doesn't really affect what we do day-to-day and how we approach the game."
> 
> D'Antoni, 62, has two more guaranteed years on his contract after going 40-32 last season and then getting swept in the playoffs by San Antonio as his players crumbled physically.
> 
> Kobe Bryant's season ended in mid-April, Steve Nash's season never seemed to get underway and even the loss of Steve Blake was mourned in the playoffs (strained hamstring).
> 
> Lakers fans didn't want injury excuses. Nor could they ever blame their on-court heroes. So they sharpened their tongues and went after D'Antoni.
> 
> "I'm sure it's out there. If you don't win, it's there," he said. "If you're coaching in Fort Wayne, it's going to be the same thing. I think the Lakers are a special case because they're the No. 1 team that's on ESPN. You just do the best job you can do and go on. If you get caught up in what they're saying, you can't do your job."


More: http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...20130818,0,2223646.story?page=1#axzz2cRHaG1gT


----------



## DaRizzle

Kobe is running (video)
http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_b01bxl33


----------



## Mamba v2.0

trading gasol would be a mistake. if were going to try and sign melo next year, keeping gasol will be important. unless we want to be in the draft lottery, then dumping this roster would be ideal. i personally dont think its the time to rebuild. we all want kobe to win #6. if we cant sign melo, count on kobe retiring, nash being amneisted and gasol being traded. Lebron will not only keep LA off of his radar, laker nation would be enraged if he was signed, at least I would. Kobe melo nash and gasol could do this. Need a point guard too. Nash looks like a fossil and cannot play defense at all. AFter next year, were going to be irrelevant for a few years unless we get a good draft pick. Not looking forward to those days 0_o


----------



## Mamba v2.0

Also, not sure why we signed Kaman. Jordan Hill is good enough for 12 and 10 everynight. Hes hustle and he is young. not liking nick young in town either. THe guy shoots terrible shots, and is nowhere near efficent.


----------



## e-monk

because Pau shouldn't play more than 30-34 mpg and Jordan Hill is injury prone and past that it's Sacre and the rookie from Duke?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakerholicz: Lakers to wear black uniforms next season; will don sleeved jerseys on Christmas Day. http://t.co/klzo73DYuJ


Nice! I'm meh about the sleeved jerseys if they look anything like the summer league jerseys though.


----------



## Basel

Finally going to get the black jerseys. Awesome.

But the sleeved jerseys? No thanks.


----------



## DaRizzle

Well since his named was rumored to being signed at one point.



> Multiple sources familiar with the situation tell TMZ. Lamar has had a problem for 2 years. It got so bad, last August Khloe pressured Lamar to go to rehab. Lamar went to a facility in San Diego, but he was so resistant Khloe hired private investigators to secretly stand guard at the rehab place to make sure he didn’t leave. The P.I.s stood guard 24/7.
> 
> Our sources say Lamar constantly threatened to leave and Khloe made several visits to prevail upon him to stay. We’re told after 3 weeks, Lamar left for good.


Very sad. His dad is/was (not sure if he is still alive) a hard drug user as well....at the same time I wonder which drug they mean by "hard drug".

http://www.lakersnation.com/nba-new...reportedly-abusing-hardcore-drugs/2013/08/23/


----------



## MojoPin

Howard wanted Kobe amnestied, Cantoni fired

http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2013/8/...kobe-bryant-amnesty-mike-dantoni-fired-lakers


----------



## Basel

Didn't we already know this last month?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Happy to see that the lakers didn't grant Dwight the same wish they granted Kobe 9 years ago. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> Happy to see that the lakers didn't grant Dwight the same wish they granted Kobe 9 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Me too since Dwight is nowhere near the player Kobe was then.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Basel said:


> Me too since Dwight is nowhere near the player Kobe was then.


And the fact that catering to narcissism is bad. 

Maybe the buss kids era will be all right after all.


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> And the fact that catering to narcissism is bad.
> 
> Maybe the buss kids era will be all right after all.


Jury is still out on that. We'll see.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Lakers sign Shawne Williams, just got a flash on my phone.

Now people make comments like "he'll be good for 10 minutes a game" or "decent insurance if Hill and Gasol both get injured" so that R-star can mock us.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

training camp fodder


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @latimeslakers: Lakers said to be interested in free agent Xavier Henry http://t.co/mG75YPE7bw


More training camp fodder.


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> More training camp fodder.


How many players have guaranteed deals? I would assume both Henry and Williams would have a decent shot to make the team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Williams deal is partially guaranteed. Don't know about Henry. There's also a rumor about the Lakers being interested in Sebastian Telfair. Don't know why we would with Nash, Farmar and Blake soaking up all the minutes at PG.


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Williams deal is partially guaranteed. Don't know about Henry. There's also a rumor about the Lakers being interested in Sebastian Telfair. Don't know why we would with Nash, Farmar and Blake soaking up all the minutes at PG.


I guess I don't understand your definition of fodder.

Fodder is what I call bodies just brought into camp. Like that Greg Spologee guy last year or the white guy from UCLA (David Nelson?). All these players inked so far have legit shots at making the team.


----------



## R-Star

Spologee. That's a funny name, isn't it?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Lakers get a C for the offseason- http://www.nba.com/reportcard/offseason/2013/lakers

Also Xaiver Henry was officially signed


----------



## DaRizzle

The most non-story story of the offseason...i believe this is rock bottom

...Pau shaved his beard off

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/yahoo...ard-first-time-nine-years-091712859.html?vp=1


----------



## RollWithEm

Beardless Pau looks like a cartoon character.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Championship shaving


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

**** the offseason...


----------



## Jamel Irief

Lakers sign Marcus Landry. Now this is training camp fodder. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

Apparently he could make the team - the Lakers are considering cutting Ryan Kelly.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Basel said:


> Apparently he could make the team - the Lakers are considering cutting Ryan Kelly.


LOL, really? So much for Pringles saying he's a lock to make the team. What's funny is nobody asked him if he was going to make the team, he was just asked a general question about his game and responded with that.


----------



## Basel

> KEVIN DING ‏@KevinDing 15h
> 
> Lakers officially signed Marcus Landry, brother of Carl. Marcus might well make the team, helped by Ryan Kelly (foot) very possibly not.


Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Jamel Irief

The name Kevin Ding means as much to me as the name Basel.

I don't know who that is. OC Register?


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> The name Kevin Ding means as much to me as the name Basel.
> 
> I don't know who that is. OC Register?


He was there but just recently went over to Bleacher Report.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @ramonashelburne: Lakers have invited Dan Gadzuric to camp, according to sources.


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @EricPincus: Lakers make the signings of Eric Boateng and Darius Johnson-Odom official (both camp invites btw)


More invites


----------



## DaRizzle

I would rather eat my hand than cut off my penis- Metta World Peace

On season premier of Key & Peele

....Sounds reasonable


----------



## DaRizzle

Lamar turning a new leaf or blaming others? Either way Im rooting for him...



> "Won't continue 2 speak on this but I have got 2 let this out real quick," Odom began. "I have let this man and many others get away with a lot of s***. He wasn't there 2 raise me. He was absent ALL of my life due to his own demons. My mother and grandmother raised me. Queens raised me," Khloé Kardashian's husband lamented.
> 
> Continuing to lash out against his biological dad, Joe Odom, who recently granted a scathing interview in which he blamed the Kardashians for Lamar's troubles, the NBA free agent shared, "That man wasn't even invited to my wedding. He has never met my mother in law and some of my other family. How can a man who has NOT once called me to check on my well being have the nerve to talk so recklessly about his own 'son.' He is my downfall! His own demons may be the ONLY thing he gave 2 me. He disrespecting the ONLY FAMILY that has loved me without expecting anything in return."
> 
> But it was the tail end of the extended tweet where Lamar turned his attention to the Kardashians and defended the impact they have had on his life.
> 
> "They are the ONLY ones that have been here consistently 4 me during this dark time. Only person 2 blame is myself. Say what you want about me but leave the ones who have done nothing but protect and love me out of this! This goes to out to everyone!" he declared.


http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/celeb-news/lamar-odom-breaks-silence-lashes-against-father-114707958.html


----------



## MojoPin

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ...


Just give them the championship now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Gadzuric and Boateng are first to be cut. I expect DJO to be next.


----------



## MojoPin

"I told the team if we're not averaging 110-115 points a game, we need to talk," D'Antoni said at his introductory news conference last November. "That's our goal. It should be easily done."

"I was on drugs back then," D'Antoni said with a laugh after practice Monday, recalling how he was still on pain medication following reconstructive knee surgery at the time. "My knee was hurting. Vicodin was killing me."

--

Good call, Tommy Boy.


----------

